# Mutants & Masterminds: Generation Legacy Issue#1



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2003)

*Mudaba Adin, Gifted Elite Institute*

_1100 hours, Local time, June 18th, 2014, the lush garden, where the student body has been gathered..._

The whole of the student body had been gathered, which was not much in the large scheme of things, but an impressive sight nonetheless.  It was the first week of instruction, for the Institute's second year, and the class size had more then doubled from the previous year.  The staff stood behind Dr. Hudabo, as he continued his speech about the coming year, and the high expectations he had for the incoming class.

It was a sweltering day, in the African heat, and the sun hung high in the sky, despite the heat though, the breeze was a cool reminder of the changes wrought in the region.  The institute stood in the midst of the grand city of Mudaba Adin, an international city of tomorrow.  

Dr. Hudabo concluded his speech, “In short, this will be another year to test ourselves.  It will not be easy for some, and I make no apologies for what may be one of the most intense training programs in the world, course the world you are about to enter, when you finish your training here, is a scary place for the elites.  You will be thrust into positions of power, influence, and danger.  Our job is to prepare you for that, prepare you for the world, and hopefully aid you in mastering your own abilities, but I will say, that for you first year students, you will have an experience like no other. I bid you all good day, class start on Monday, and since this is Thursday, and you will have a three-day break, to enjoy yourselves.  Though keep in mind the standard curfew applies, which still holds at midnight for the weekends.”

Doctor Hudabo smiled, and dismissed his staff and the students leaving the students of the institute to mill about and perhaps get to know each other.  This would prove to be an interesting time indeed.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 17, 2003)

_California wasn't hot like this,_ Mark McNamara thought as he endured Hudabo's speech. The speech itself didn't bother him so much. Some of the other students surely needed it. Nor did he need a warning about the hard work ahead of him. Making up about six years of missed schooling made getting dressed and undressed at a few hundred miles an hour look easy; and he had buttons embedded into walls to show he knew how hard that was.

He knew he should have a better attitude. They told him that all the time and he tried, but six years with whatever he could get altering his consciousness of living in the streets made a guy cynical. He wanted out of that, wanted it more than anything, but that didn't make any of this easy. He had an acting career ahead of him, maybe. The counselors thought so. He wanted the money badly enough to endure anything, and that included detox and rehab.

But Mark hated school even the last time he was inside one. They'd been reading some book about a stupid pony when he ditched the nuns. If he had to read that thing again... Well now that he thought about it it wouldn't take more than a minute or two. He could bear that. Maybe even read it through twice to pass the test. Did he ever pass a test before? He didn't know.

_Have to keep that in mind. Anything I have to read will only take me a minute or two at worst._ Stay positive they said. Mark was positive he could really use a hit of- a swim, he corrected himself. He could use a swim. It was hot and a swim would feel nice. So would a shot of something, but that wouldn't get him the easy life living up in the hills. He got lucky when his powers made the needle scars disappear.

He could do this. He could do anything for money. Never having any made having lots sound real good. If he had to smile and wear tights and study to get it, he could do that. As it was he'd be pretty well cooked in a few more minutes like this. Maybe tights wouldn't block the breeze like jeans and a shirt did.

Out of habit, Mark looked around and sized up the student body. No obvious gang colors. He didn't expect any, but not finding them was still a relief. He brushed some brown hair off his ear and found a nice shady spot. He  had to go across the garden to get there, but he guessed the doctors wouldn't like it too much if he broke someone's arm bumping into them at high speed, so he walked like normal, threading his way through the group, trying to remember if they said the pool was open all hours or not.

_If it wasn't, he could always take a quick run to the ocean and-_ Mark forced himself to dismiss the thought. _How far could ocean be? An hour both ways? _ No. He wasn't getting kicked out for running off to skinny dip in another time zone. Plus they had fish and stuff in the ocean. He only ever swam in pools.


----------



## Thain (Mar 17, 2003)

_Three lions... and a white rhino, an actual rhino!_ Thought Oliva to herself, she had spent most of Dr. Hudabo's speech, eighteen years of public schooling and in-home tutors back in England had rendered her superhumanly immune to headmasters. Hudabo might have been a Noble Prize winner, her last headmaster had been the Duke of Endinbrough (and rumor has it had been King Charles II's lover*). One headmaster was no more impressive than the other. She stared out over the vast savannah that surrounded the school. Once, this had been the second most hostile desert on the planet, now it was a terraformed garden. Lush with life, which Oliva had been studying with a kenn interest and strong sense of... anger, maybe?

_Cor, fifteen separate formerly endangered species all practically within spiting distance._ she thought, as Hudabo finished his speech and she returned her attentions to the here and near, _And I'm not allowed to kill any of them..._

"Maybe I can nip down tae Niger or the Congo..." she said to herself, as the students began to mill around she made it a point to duck behind one of the taller students to avoid catching Tommy's eye. The new money Spaniard just irked her, but too late it seemed he had spotted her... thinking quickly, she extended her hand towards the tall American.

"You must be Mr. Bowen," she said politely, her hand extended, "I am Oliva Cromwell, you are an American, am I correct?"



----
* Toki: Hope you don't mind that I've killed off the Queen in my first post! Just trying to add that bit of 'futurism' that comics so love. Its an easy edit if you don't like it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2003)

Tommy noticed Olivia, and sighed, seeing the girl, move to talk to another student, he decided to turn away and saw Mark sitting, alone by the tree and walked over, "Hola, amigo, uhh my name is Tommy, nice to meet you, Mark right?  The name is Tommy, sorry to bother you, but I don't know anyone here, and well I guess, I thought I would try and meet people."

I don't mind Thain, nice touch, helps me out with world development.

In the back ground, Jun Mi calls for the students attention, "Alright you guys, I hope you are not all asleep from the speech," she joked, "but I was planning on going to the Valiant Shopping Center later today, and I will be taking the van, so if any of you wish to come, just let me know, shopping, food, and a chance to see Mudaba Adin, call it an informal tour!"

_The students recieve a stipend of 400 dollars in the local currency, which is equivalent to the US dollar.  This is for personal expenses, in additon to romm and board, and formal instruction._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2003)

*GM Edit*

_Fixed the start date, June 18th, 2014, is the start date._


----------



## Samnell (Mar 17, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> (and rumor has it had been King Charles II's lover*).




[OOC: I mind no more than Tokiwong, but did you intend for him to be a necrophiliac? Charles II died in 1685. 

[Post coming after class...]


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 17, 2003)

Ryan was worried by the speech. He had never even thought of himself as an Elite, as one who could achieve power or fame. Surely he didn't deserve it; he wasn't Paragon or a future member of Justice Elite. He didn't even know what he wanted, other than his old, comfortable life back. 

Small chance of that. He learned he possessed many supernatural powers, such as flight and the ability to make himself stronger, faster, and tougher. Such gifts weren't bad, were they?

But he was a freak. He radiated cosmic energy, and the light made it difficult to go to sleep at night, especially since he was never tired. He had learned to control his powers, of course, and hoped to master them. 

Looking around, he realized everyone else here was also an Elite, someone with incredible abilities. What could they do? What would they think of him? What would ordinary people, baselines, think of him?

Still, the offer of going shopping was at least familiar, if the locale and the people were not. He would need to make some new friends; maybe he could try on this trip. Ryan approaches Jun Mi, and nervously stutters "Sure, I'd like to go. When are you leaving?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 17, 2003)

James Miller, the young country lad from rural America and not at all use to the heat of Africa, perts up at the thought of going into town. _Oh I bet they will have air-conditioning there...I wonder if I can get a steak or something? Real food hmmm_ he thinks. He raises his hand and says "*Count me in Ms. Mi*"


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 17, 2003)

Billy Bowen concentrated on the headmaster speech nodding in agreement about the added responsiblity that comes with being an elite. Billy was dressed in his typical tennies, jeans and blue & white football jersy from his former high school, the Denver Knights. He wore number 28, with his last name of Bowen spelled out across the back of his broad shoulders. At the end of the speech Billy stands up to join the general milling of his fellow students.



			
				Thain said:
			
		

> *"You must be Mr. Bowen," she said politely, her hand extended, "I am Oliva Cromwell, you are an American, am I correct?" *




Turning at the sound of his name the blond giant looks down on the muscular british girl.

"That's right, born and rasied in the Colorado Rockies." Billy responds brightly, he takes her offered hand and shakes it, perhaps a bit too hard. "It'll sure take some gettin' use to all this flat savanah 'round here. You sound like a Brit, I bet your missing the mountains too huh?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 17, 2003)

John Stenson stands up after the headmaster’s speech and looks around.  Not really knowing what to do next, he decides to walk around, looking just a bit worried or scared.

He thinks to himself, “All these people, all those voices.”  He does his best to block out all the noise and commotion in his mind, to try to control his powers.

“Maybe I should go to the city with the others.”  He smiles at the thought.  “But what if the noise gets too loud…”  His smile turns into a frown.  “No, maybe I’ll just sit down and try to relax.”

He goes to sit under a tree, getting a break from the sun, and trying to block out the noises.


----------



## Thain (Mar 17, 2003)

"Colorado." she said, with a smile at a fond memory, "I went hunting with m'father back in `08. Gorgeous place."

"An' yes, I am from England, Mr. Bowen... But there are few mountains in that part of the island." Oliva said, the boy shook hands like a grizzly bear, "But yes, the savanah will take some getting used tae, I not been t'Africa since before they terraformed it."

"I rather do prefer it this way," she added, "Although I will miss the hunting. It would seem an outing is being formed..." she turned towards Jun Mi, "I would love tae come! Does anyone happen t'ken if they sell _Ivana Renoir_ in Africa?"

"I happned tae catch Beta's Roundhouse wearing one of her designs on the telly..." she smiled and laughed, "I just have tae have one!"


(ooc: Cor, a rotten case of fat-fingers for me on that one   ! That should have been King Charles III. Impling, of course, that the present Prince of Wales has taken the throne.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2003)

Jun Min perks up at Olivia's mention of Ivana Renoir, "Alright, someone with a sense of style, I have been so waiting for the Fall collection, they *were* supposed to debut, at her fashion yesterday, but it seems like some Pantheon blokes busted up the place... although that new Justice Elite: Beta was there to keep things from getting totally out of hand.  Awesome video feed by the way... got it saved and everything."

Jun Min listens to all the questions, "Well guys, how about we reconvene at the garage in about an hour's time, and I can give you the grand tour," she checks her watch, "lets say 1230, at the latest."

While Ryan is thinking he feels someone push him out the way, nearly making him fall, the tall eurasion thug, Jimmy Li, smirks smugly, "You were in my way, excuse me..." he spits as he walks pass, "Yeah I think I can tag along, maybe they got some hot chicks there... although there are a few around here..."

Still silent, a young chinese boy in robes, watches the students mingly and talk, his eyes move back and forth, practiced, not too excited, but still alert.  Looking around nervously the young russian girl, Kiyana smiles weakly at John, and waves, not sure what else to do.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 17, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tommy noticed Olivia, and sighed, seeing the girl, move to talk to another student, he decided to turn away and saw Mark sitting, alone by the tree and walked over, "Hola, amigo, uhh my name is Tommy, nice to meet you, Mark right?  The name is Tommy, sorry to bother you, but I don't know anyone here, and well I guess, I thought I would try and meet people."*



*

"You managed ok. You know you told me your name twice?" Mark shrugged it off. "Yeah, I'm Mark. So I heard about you. You're the guy who did the computers for this place, right?" How old was he? Thirteen? That was about the age Mark tried his first- One of those would- A swim, he could use a swim. Mark forced his thoughts around to plunging into the cool water.

"So you're smart. Want to help me with my homework? I suck at school." Ask for help, they said. Mark felt stupid asking a little kid for help, but ok. He knew he'd need it and better to ask the smart kid than the dumb ones, like him.

"Doing this shopping trip thing?"*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 17, 2003)

Tommy, laughed, "Sorry just a little nervous, nver been to Africa, I mean, well, yeah i am doing the shopping thing, and yeah, I built the computer system, well the framework, well, just for the AI routines."

Tommy had shirt blonde hair, wore a Justice Elite t-shirt with the whole team plastered along the front.  He had on some baggy jeans, and sandals.  His green eyes, sparkled as he smiled, "I really hope they have the new Justice Elite game, been waiting for that one for months... yeah I guess I am a gamer at heart, and I talk alot, when I get nervous."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 18, 2003)

James will head back to his room and change into his best cloths and apply a little to much cologne to try and smell his very best. He will then show up at the garage about 20 minutes early _Boy that Jun Mi sure is nice... and pretty to. I wonder if she is seeing anyone?_



OOC sorry could not resist, I remember all to well want it was like to be 16 years old DHO


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *James will head back to his room and change into his best cloths and apply a little to much cologne to try and smell his very best. He will then show up at the garage about 20 minutes early Boy that Jun Mi sure is nice... and pretty to. I wonder if she is seeing anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> OOC sorry could not resist, I remember all to well want it was like to be 16 years old DHO *




The rooms were well furnished, each had a network access terminal, a videophone, and a comfortable bed.  There was a modest bathroom with a shower, and a temperature control system.  There is a desk, and a walk-in closet, that is currently empty.  There are large windows overlooking the natural preserve, but overall the room is rather comfortable, though only dorm size.

*Jun Min*


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 18, 2003)

Standing up from his resting spot under the tree, John smiles, looks around, and, seeing no body else around, heads to his room.
"Come on, boy.  Live a little.  Go shopping.  It'll be good for you.  Meet some people.  Make some friends."

John arrives at the garage a bit early, and seeing James standing there, walks over to introduce himself.
Extending his hand in greeting, John says nervously, "Hi.  I'm John Stenson.  Ummm...looking forward to the shopping trip?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tommy, laughed, "Sorry just a little nervous, nver been to Africa, I mean, well, yeah i am doing the shopping thing, and yeah, I built the computer system, well the framework, well, just for the AI routines."*



*

"Cool. So I bet you could like hack into banks and get yourself loaded pretty fast."




			Tommy had shirt blonde hair, wore a Justice Elite t-shirt with the whole team plastered along the front.  He had on some baggy jeans, and sandals.  His green eyes, sparkled as he smiled, "I really hope they have the new Justice Elite game, been waiting for that one for months... yeah I guess I am a gamer at heart, and I talk alot, when I get nervous."
		
Click to expand...



"No big deal. So how do those games work? I never played one. They hard to do?" He made the kid nervous. Mark liked that. He never used to make kids nervous. Maybe it was the glassy stare and being half passed out propped up against a building. 

Mark looked down at his fairly ratty brown shirt and jeans and compared them to Tommy's getup. If they're going to give me money, might as well start dressing like the rich kids. "Think I'm going shopping too. " His whole wardrobe consisted of two sets of clothes. Couldn't hurt to get more. With four hundred he could probably get enough for every day of the week. Or he could get a hit of-. A swimsuit.

He noticed his left hand had started shaking. Pretty fast too, so it blurred. He seized it with his right and forced it to stop. That's what a few good hits got him, he reminded himself.*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2003)

Tommy laughed at Mark, "Nah, I could do that, but I wouldn't it isn't right you know, those people earned the money, besides I got my own money.  Not that I have not hacked into a back, I mean once I hacked into the JEB mainframes.. did I tell you, I met Justice Elite: Beta?  They are really cool... I think I am going to get their action figures, at the mall..."

Tommy started walking for the garage, "Come on lets go... no need to run late, eh?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 18, 2003)

> Tommy started walking for the garage, "Come on lets go... no need to run late, eh?"




"Not going to be late." Mark blurred with speed as he took a few quick steps past Tommy. "I think this is going to be handy when I have to read stuff for class."

He smiled at the kid and slowed back down."You know where the garage is? I forgot."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Not going to be late." Mark blurred with speed as he took a few quick steps past Tommy. "I think this is going to be handy when I have to read stuff for class."
> 
> He smiled at the kid and slowed back down."You know where the garage is? I forgot." *




Tommy nods, "Just over here," he starts walking through the massive complex, and mark notices that the russian girl Kiyana is following you two, she smiles weakly, and speaks in rough english, "I come too yes?"

Tommy stops at the entrance to the garage, and looks to Mark, and then to the girl, "Come on, we don't bite, at least I don't."

Kiyana smiles and walks forward.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2003)

Ryan was left alone, of course. The only person who had paid any attention to him was some punk. Should he say or do anything? He could probably blast him or...no, it was best not to cause trouble. Besides, it was probably just an accident anyway. No reason to do anything, Ryan rationalizes. Looking around, everyone else was wrapped up in side conversations. They all looked somewhat normal; they didn't glow. 

Sighing, Ryan walks to the garage, following about thirty feet behind a group of talking people. I used to be able to do that with my friends, he thinks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan was left alone, of course. The only person who had paid any attention to him was some punk. Should he say or do anything? He could probably blast him or...no, it was best not to cause trouble. Besides, it was probably just an accident anyway. No reason to do anything, Ryan rationalizes. Looking around, everyone else was wrapped up in side conversations. They all looked somewhat normal; they didn't glow.
> 
> Sighing, Ryan walks to the garage, following about thirty feet behind a group of talking people. I used to be able to do that with my friends, he thinks. *




As Ryan walks towards the garage, he hears a soft masculine voice speak in a whisper, yet it is clearly audible to him, at least it seems like it, "Force resisted by temperance, is a virtue."

Behind Ryan he sees the strange chinese boy, known only as Shao-Lin...

_I made a goof..._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 18, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John arrives at the garage a bit early, and seeing James standing there, walks over to introduce himself.
> Extending his hand in greeting, John says nervously, "Hi.  I'm John Stenson.  Ummm...looking forward to the shopping trip?" *




James smiles and nods, then shaking John's hand he say "*Nice to meet you John; ya this is going to be great. I have never been to a market in another country before... heck I an't never been to a market or shopping center outside Montana before I joined up with this outfit... now we get to travel the globe and meet folks from all over...*" John looks around to make sure no one else is listening or close by, then whispers "*Man that Jun Min is great! Oh by the way my name is John, but they gave me a great codename Traveller. Do you think we are suppose to use our codenames when we go into town? What's yours?*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2003)

*The Garage*

The massive garage has sveral vehicles, mostly vans, and all terrain vehicles for transporting large groups, but their are smaller and sleeker vehicles, sportscars, even some motorcycles.

The structure is huge, perhaps 200 feet across with a 50 foot high ceieling, and several large open bays for maintenance and upkeep.  The resident mechanic, Mr. Kincaid is present and i working to prep the vehicles.

He glances up as students pile in and sighs, wiping his hands off, "Can I help you guys?"

*David Kincaid*


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 18, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Garage
> The resident mechanic, Mr. Kincaid is present and i working to prep the vehicles.
> He glances up as students pile in and sighs, wiping his hands off, "Can I help you guys?"*




John looks over towards Mr. Kincaid and says quickly "*Well sir we were suppose to be meeting Ms. Min here. Were going into the city.*" John then looks around "*Which ones of these are we taking do you know?*"


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 18, 2003)

Billy wanders into the garage at about this time, He's changed into shorts and sandles in a concession to the heat of the savanah, but contiunes to wear his omni-present jersy. Billy comes over to the group and claps his hands on the two boy's shoulders, nearly bowling them over.

Heya guys, name's Billy Bowen. Excited about the trip to the Mall? Only got here a couple of days ago myself, can't wait to see the sights. Oh, sorry to interupt Mr. Kincaid. Say ya think I could take that Prowler over there for a spin sometime, just around the campus maybe?


----------



## Thain (Mar 18, 2003)

Not seconds after Billy enters, Oliva steps into the garage. Like the others, she has changed clothes... where she had been dressed in a almost business like suit for the headmaster's speech, she had changed into a pair of low-riding kahkis, snadles and a ribbed tank-top. There were more attracive women in the world, but Oliva was certainly attractive, and seemed unbothered by the heat.

"`allo boys, Mr. Kincaid." she nods to the slowly assmembling group, "So, am I to be the only women on this trip? An' if so, which one of you darlings is going to help wee Oliva carry her parcels, eh?"

Oliva laughed, and leaned back agianst one of the cement pillars that held up the garage...


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 18, 2003)

Ryan looks around frantically at the voice in his head, thinking perhaps now he'd gone crazy as well as becoming an Elite. Then, seeing the Chinese boy, he approaches Shao-Lin.

"Uh, thank you, I guess. My name is Ryan. Ryan Praloski. Are you going to the shopping center too? Do you know what it will be like here?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 18, 2003)

Mark enters the garage with Tommy just in time to overhead Olivia's remark.



> "So, am I to be the only women on this trip? An' if so, which one of you darlings is going to help wee Oliva carry her parcels, eh?"




"How about you do that yourself? It's good exercise," he smirks and looks over all the cars. "Now I wish I could drive."

"So anybody been to this mall before? It is a big place? R- Fountains and crap?" Mark nearly slipped and asked if the mall had a roof and benches to sleep on. He reminded himself he had a bed to sleep on and didn't need to break into a mall after hours to get some quiet rest. That still took some getting used to.


----------



## Thain (Mar 18, 2003)

"I was teasing, pet." said Oliva, "How old are yae, I thought tha' you Americans could drive at 16?"

"Friendly motor laws, wonderful gun laws, an' a `alf-way decent language." she said, "That was what I've always admired about yae yanks. Although, it wouldn't kill yae t'learn tae brew a decent beer?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 18, 2003)

> "I was teasing, pet." said Oliva, "How old are yae, I thought tha' you Americans could drive at 16?"




"Yeah if you go through school for it. Except for here I haven't seen  one since I was ten."



> "Friendly motor laws, wonderful gun laws, an' a `alf-way decent language." she said, "That was what I've always admired about yae yanks. Although, it wouldn't kill yae t'learn tae brew a decent beer?"




"Get shot at a few times. Guns don't sound like such a great deal anymore. Not everyone gets lucky and dodges bullets." For a moment Mark recalls the fateful near miss that got him running. That one worked out ok, but there'd been plenty of close calls before. Dealers got picky about turf.


----------



## Thain (Mar 18, 2003)

"Cor, guess you're right about that. Excepting that one over-zealous ranger in Somallia back in `05, the only people that try tae shoot me now are with PETA."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 18, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *James smiles and nods, then shaking John's hand he say "Nice to meet you John; ya this is going to be great. I have never been to a market in another country before... heck I an't never been to a market or shopping center outside Montana before I joined up with this outfit... now we get to travel the globe and meet folks from all over..." John looks around to make sure no one else is listening or close by, then whispers "Man that Jun Min is great! Oh by the way my name is John, but they gave me a great codename Traveller. Do you think we are suppose to use our codenames when we go into town? What's yours?" *



"Everyone's been calling me Brainwave.  I don't know about using our code names in town.  Maybe we should ask Ms. Jun Min about that."


			
				Seth Harth said:
			
		

> *Heya guys, name's Billy Bowen. Excited about the trip to the Mall?*



Turning to Billy and extending his hand, "Nice to meet you, Billy.  My name's John Stenson."
John's expression turns a bit worrysome.  "Not really sure about this trip into town.  So many people with so many voices.  I just hope I don't get overwhelmed."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2003)

Mr. Kincaid considers Billy's words, "I don't think so, Mr. Bowen," she shakes his head, and sighs, "Miss Kim was just here a second ago, she went to get the van, to haul you guys around, I take she is going to be giving you the grand tour?"

The group heres the purr of an engine, as a large 15 person van pulls around a line of vehicles, Jun Min behind the wheel with a wide crazed grin, she pulls up, with some contemporary R&B music blaring on the inside, the plain blue van comes to a halt in front of the students.

Jun Min hops out dressed in low hip-hugger jeans, and a strange tight mesh shirt, an Ivana Renoir original, she smiles, "Alright guys, wow this looks like everyone, here, just a few rules while out in town, I know, I know, I hate rules too..."

Mr. Kincaid snorts at that, but says nothing.

"First off, I know this seems lame, but use the buddy system out there, no need in getting lost by yourself, second off try to keep the usage of your elite powers to a minimum, some of you do not have full control of your abilities, and well we want to keep the baselines safe.  Lastly, no breaking the law, I know that sounds simple, but you would be surprised, right Jimmy?" Jun Min finishes.

Jimmy Li sighs, "I told you guys it was an accident."

Jun Min puts on a pair on shades, "If there are no further questions, lets get this party on the road, and I promise to bring _all_ the students back this time, Davey..." she says to Mr. Kincaid, who rolls his eyes.

Shao-Lin shakes his head to Ryan, "I am not one for shopping, please enjoy yourself, and be at peace," he says again without his lips moving, but yet the voice is plainly audible at least to Ryan.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 18, 2003)

John looks around to the others, then climbs in the van, taking a seat by the window in the middle row of seats.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 19, 2003)

James yells "*Shotgun!!!*" and disappears, re-appearing in the front passenger seat with a big grin on his face


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *James yells "Shotgun!!!" and disappears, re-appearing in the front passenger seat with a big grin on his face  *




Jun Min laughs, "Well that settles that, the rest of you, pile in... and lets go."

Kiyana, Jimmy Li, and Tommy all pile in, Jummy Li taking a seat next to Brainwave, "Hey, scoot over," he makes himself comfortable.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 19, 2003)

Mark takes an empty seat. He isn't particular.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 19, 2003)

Not knowing anyone else, other than that freaky Chinese kid, Ryan also takes a seat, not particularily caring where. Well, except for avoiding that thug Jimmy. It wasn't surprising to learn he had broken the law. Of course, who hadn't, but still...


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 19, 2003)

Billy politely waits by the door ushering everyone else into the van first. He then climbs into the crowded van. Seeing that the only remaining spot was one of the two spaces Jimmy was hogging Billy just squats there at the vans door starring Jimmy down, waiting for him to move over. He clears his throat to get Jimmy's attention.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2003)

*The Valiant Shopping Center*

Jun Min waited for everyone to pile in, and then took a set up front, in the driver’s seat, and looked over her shoulder, “Alright, everyone buckle up and lets go!”

She pressed the gas, and the van rolled out of the garage, and down the long road to the gates of the institute.  She pulled out onto the road and drove into the city, the streets were clean, and people walked to and fro, mostly African in descent, but many other foreigners as well, as an aerodyne sailed overhead, in the clear afternoon sky.  Jun Min glanced over her shoulder, “On your right is the Vanguard Secure Computing Tower, more like a pyramid, though in design, it dominates the downtown skyline.”

On the right is a massive circular tiered pyramid structure, of concrete and glass, it looks more like a man-made mountain then an actual building, and seems to tower over the rest of the downtown structures.  Jun Min continues on, and merges onto the freeway, which is quite busy during the lunch time rush, “This is the Sahara Highway, it goes all the way across the newly terraformed Sahara.  Let me tell you that is a long trip.”

She pulls off the highway, and back onto the surface streets, “There is Mudabo Park and Preserve, a great place to relax, and play football, soccer for you US folks… an well just have a good time.  The Valiant Shopping Center is just around the bend,” she pulls around a curve, and a large parking lot stands before a massive complex.  The Valiant Shopping Center looks to be at least several miles in length, with portions outside and inside the massive structure.  It looks to be about three stories in height, and seems to be packed with people.  There are aerodyne’s landings on the roof, with relative frequency, dropping off and picking up passengers.

Jun Min pulls into a spot, and smiles, “We are here, alright everyone lets get out,” she opens the door and waits for all the students to file out, and closes the door, the power locks and alarm system activating, “alright, well then this way…”

She walks towards the structure into a large food court, with foods both native to this region, hometown favorites, and well stuff you have never seen.  It is very modern, very clean, and very flashy.  Monitors show music videos, the local news, and the current specials throughout the shopping center.  Jun Min pauses at the center of the court, “Well lets meet back here in about four hours, remember use the buddy system, and have fun!  So who wants to be my buddy?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Billy politely waits by the door ushering everyone else into the van first. He then climbs into the crowded van. Seeing that the only remaining spot was one of the two spaces Jimmy was hogging Billy just squats there at the vans door starring Jimmy down, waiting for him to move over. He clears his throat to get Jimmy's attention. *




Kiyana smiles and scoots over, and gives Billy some room, as Jimmy just looks back, "What?"

Kiyana motions for Billy to sit.

_This is happening before you arrive... bleh... anyways..._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 19, 2003)

James looks over at John and Billy "*Do guys what to buddy up? I am wondering if I could get some water-buffalo or something here... do you think I could? I always wanted to have buffalo back in Montana, but none of my foster parents ever got it for me. What do you think? I want something different. Do you think they have a McDonalds here? I wonder what they call a Big Mac here?*" 

James rambles on a bit more while looking around trying to see everything at once in case there is anything exotic or weird that he might be able to see.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 19, 2003)

"Sure.  I'll buddy up with you.  Billy?"
"I think I'd like to stick to something more traditional, like a sandwhich place or deli or something.  Although, a McDonalds does sound good.  Either of you have a watch?"


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 19, 2003)

"Perhaps we should check with the others and see who else wants to eat."  Billy addresses the gathered students. In a loud voice he quickly commands the other students' attention. "Alright, Listen up, A bunch of us are going to go find something to eat first. Any of you are welcome to come. Ms. Min, so where can a bunch of foreigners find a taste of the local cusine?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 19, 2003)

Mark gets out of the van and tries not to think too hard about the chance he'll get stuck with Tommy as a buddy. What for anyway? He could be back to the school in a few minutes if there was any trouble.



> Any of you are welcome to come. Ms. Min, so where can a bunch of foreigners find a taste of the local cusine?"




Local cuisine? Like deep fried yak burgers? Mark hoped they had a Taco Bell or something. If he had to have mystery meat, he wanted it from a place he knew. Of course you couldn't go too wrong with nachos. Maybe he could pair up with the English chick.

Mark walked over to her, "Hey Olivia....wanna, uh..." He pauses and then continues rolling his eyes at his final word, "Buddy?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2003)

Jun Min listens to everyone and waves around, "Well tak your pick, about 50 different vendors in this food court, I am sure you can find something you like, if you want som good native grub, try Mutabo's, really great stuff, really great stuff... anyways... you guys have fun, relax."

Tommy follows Mark, "Hey Mark, lets stick together, I mean, if you don't mind."

"And its Miss Kim, my family name is Kim, it is a Korean thing... but just call me Jun Min, no need to get all formal, I am not much older then some of you," she smirks, and waits to see what everyone does.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 19, 2003)

> Tommy follows Mark, "Hey Mark, lets stick together, I mean, if you don't mind."




_I knew it._ Mark didn't want the kid around, but what could he say? Well he could say a lot of things but he was supposed to be reformed. "Uh, ok Tommy."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"And its Miss Kim, my family name is Kim, it is a Korean thing... but just call me Jun Min, no need to get all formal, I am not much older then some of you," she smirks, and waits to see what everyone does. *




James gets somewhat embarrassed and looks down at his feet "*Oh sorry Miss Kim... I mean Jun Min.*" He looks back up at her and smiles somewhat and then to John he says with more confidence "*Hmm well I guess we don't have to be adventurous the first day out, I can eat anything... lets try Mutabo's.*" Then in a low voice he whispers "*Boy, Billy sure can take charge?*"


_James is apologizing from when he said he wanted to go into town when he first said Ms. Min _


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 19, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *He looks back up at her and smiles somewhat and then to John he says with more confidence "Hmm well I guess we don't have to be adventurous the first day out, I can eat anything... lets try Mutabo's." Then in a low voice he whispers "Boy, Billy sure can take charge?"
> *



"Sounds like a good idea to me.  They had some pretty fancy restaurants back home in North Carolina, but it might be good to try some local food."


----------



## Thain (Mar 19, 2003)

"I don't know, Mark..." Oliva answered with a grin, "Seems ol' Tom wants yae tae be his buddy. Then a'gin, Kim never did say that we `ad to stay in groups of two."

"Well, Mark, Tom... Fancy helping a girl tae finding a bikini?" she asked, "My butler seemed tae neglect the fact that we'd have access tae an Olympic class pool. An' he sent me out into Africa with nothing tae swim in other than m'naked arse."

"Back tae nature girl I am," she winked, "I don't think that'd go over well w'Dr. Hudabo."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 19, 2003)

> "Well, Mark, Tom... Fancy helping a girl tae finding a bikini?" she asked, "My butler seemed tae neglect the fact that we'd have access tae an Olympic class pool. An' he sent me out into Africa with nothing tae swim in other than m'naked arse."




"Uh....yeah, uh....I was gonna buy a...uh... Yeah, me too! I mean- Notabikinibut uh... I was gonna get one too. I... I swim." Mark babbles and nods satisfiedly as he concludes.

_It was a lot easier talking about swimming when no one else was involved._ 

OOC: You're a cruel bastard, Thain.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2003)

Kiyana smiles, "I want to by swim-bikini as well," she says to Olivia, her english heavily accented by her russian background, she grabs Mark by the hand and starts walking, "Come on Mark..."

Tommy follows, "Hey... I can get some swim-trunks alright, come on Olivia!"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 20, 2003)

> Kiyana smiles, "I want to by swim-bikini as well," she says to Olivia, her english heavily accented by her russian background, she grabs Mark by the hand and starts walking, "Come on Mark..."




"Sure..." smiling, Mark allows himself to be led. _Maybe this wasn't so bad after all._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2003)

*The Interview*

On the large monitors overhead, the talk show, “Talking with Henry” is on, and the guest of the day is Hidalgo Valdez, a Pantheon sympathizer.  He is a handsome Spaniard with a thick head of hair, and a slim mustache, and a wonderful Ivana Renoir tuxedo in the lovely shade of black, with a clean pressed white shirt.

Jun Min pauses to look up at the camera, for a brief moment as Henry speaks, “Well considering the death of Eduardo Valentino by known Pantheon terrorists, do you still think that a peaceful solution can be found between these extremists and those that propose elite registration?”

Hidalgo smiles, a gentle grin, “Ask yourself this, Henry, would you use diplomacy with a dog?  Would you come to the negotiation table with man’s best friend, as they say?  Do I condone acts of violence, at my core I must say no.  But your species seems bent on forcing my kind to give up their rights s elites and register so that baseline reactionaries can keep tabs on us?  I would say that there is a certain element of fear there, Henry.”

Henry replied quickly, “Well fear is definitely a factor.  Pantheon can strike anywhere at anytime, and who can stop them, Justice Elite, they can’t be everywhere at once.  Pantheon spreads terror, plain and simple, of course there is fear.”

Hidalgo took a sip of water coolly, “No, I think you are skirting around the issue.  I think the fear stems from the fact that mankind recognizes that they are not the dominant species of this planet.  That they are simply baselines, an elite’s best friend so to speak; evolution continues to lurch forward, Henry, and the zenith of your species dominance have passed.  But you should relax Henry, we are the future, and we shall bring you into a new world heretofore unseen in all of history.  Why resist?”

Henry nodded and looked to the camera, “We will be back after these brief messages.”

The screen is filled with a commercial for a new car from Honda, the 2014 Civic, now comes standard with…

Jun Min glances over her shoulder, “I will say that despite his views, that Hidalgo is pretty hot…” she smiles and walks to grab some lemonade and do some shopping.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 20, 2003)

Alright Boys, let get some grub. Then maybe we can go watch the girls put on a fashion show later." Billy winks at James as he guides the two boys deeper into the food court.


----------



## Thain (Mar 20, 2003)

"That would be why they `ave fitting rooms, Billy." said Oliva, shaking her head in response to the Pantheon propoganda, "Pantheon is a pack of bloody idiots, their seperate species c--p is a load of, well... c--p." 

"Some of yae might be tae young, but I remember the night that bleedin' comet passed overhead." she added, paying for a bottle of iced tea, "If Elites are some new species, `ow come most of us were here long before the comet came, eh?" 

"Bunch of wankers." she said, giving the overhead television a 'V', and not for victory, "Tha' Razor would look mighty good stuffed and mounted in mum's parlor, y'ask me." 

OOC: I could be wrong, but I think Oliva migth be the oldest among the group...


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 20, 2003)

Ryan follows the largest group, of Tommy, Mark, Olivia, and Kiyana. Knowing his luck, and the way things appeared to be shaping, he'd be stuck with Jimmy Li. 

Would the restaurant be any good? Could he still eat food? Ryan had gotten violently ill the last time he had eaten anything, and had currently gone without food for the last three days. Sometimes life just didn't seem fair. 

He wholeheartedly agreed with the British girl's view of Pantheon and its proponents. She was funny, too. Ryan wasn't sure if Elites should be registered. After all, he could shoot blasts of energy, pick up cars, or fly, and without the Facility, he wouldn't even be able to fully control his powers. Imagine if some criminal got those powers, and then started doing bad stuff. It wouldn't be pretty. Or if someone could shoot fire or something, and accidentally blasted people or things at random.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2003)

*The Group Disperses*

Ryan sees Jimmy Li, already walking off by himself, no doubt, this is something he usually does.  Tommy glances over his shoulder and looks to Ryan, "Hey hurry up, Ryan, come on keep up..."

Ryan though finds many people staring in his diretion, and the murmurs of elite in english, and perhaps the equivalent in the native tongue.  it is unnerving as people give him a wide berth, at the strange glowing boy as he passes through the food court.

Kiyana speaks to Olivia, "I don't like Pantheon, they think we are different, yes?  I do not think so, I am same as baseline, just different, you think so yes?" she says in her accented English.

Meanwhile, as James and Billy wait in line to get some food, they found a gaggle of local girls in schoolgirl outfits looking at them and giggling, most likely in the age of 15 to 17 years of age.  One with long curly hair, waves shyly at Billy, and then the girls giggle.

John, the telepath can hear the murmuring whispers of the people around him, though not whispers but errant thoughts that seem to trickle into his own mind, flooding it with half-thoughts and intentions...  It seems almost overwhelimg.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 20, 2003)

John walks with James and Billy to get something to eat, rubbing his forhead, and looking like he has a headache.  Trying despertly to keep his abilities in check.
"So, anything look good.  Want to try...the...ummm....Mutabo's?"
John looks to be concentrating hard.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 20, 2003)

(sorry about the double post)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 20, 2003)

James smiles at the girls as best he can, a little shyly, and then looks away. He says to Billy "*Wow she's cute! How do you get so lucky that they like you without even talking to them? … Hey that looks like a hamburger there...*" he then says to whomever is behind the counter "*Is that beef? Do you have anything exotic here? Gazelle burgers maybe? I once heard people like ostrich eggs, do you server those?*"


----------



## Thain (Mar 21, 2003)

*"Ostrich is a protected species, James."* says Oliva, sipping her iced tea, *"Stick tae thae menu... An yea, you've pretty much got Pantheon figured, Kiyana."*

"*Granted, I don't much like tha' idea of registering my guns, m'powers or even my damned car with th'government."* she explains, *"But death an' taxes, yae know? Pantheon wankers just want to get there jollies busting heads, and a few pansy Elties with big brains `ave given them a excuse, is all."*

*"Me, I just want tae spend the afternoon looking at swimwear,"* she concludes, dismissing the whole line of conversation, *"And maybe spend of of my UN allowance on some of the Renoir summer line... You will simply `ave to come with Jun Mi and I, yae know its always more fun the more girls you `ave in the fitting room. Besides, you've got great legs... you'll look good in all the stuff that won't suit me."*

*"By the by, James..."* she whispers into the boys ear, as he stood scanning the multilingual menu, *"She's wearing a pair of black panties... Yae know what tha' means."*


----------



## Samnell (Mar 21, 2003)

> "Me, I just want tae spend the afternoon looking at swimwear," she concludes, dismissing the whole line of conversation,




"Me too," Mark agrees. "Who cares about those losers?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2003)

Tommy smirks to Mark, "I don't like those guys, Justice Elite is the best team, and they are sooo cool, I hope I get to meet Kensei one day, he is my favorite.  Did I tell you I met Justice Elite: Beta once?"

The woman smiles, her ebon skin smooth contrasting with her white smile, “Gazelle burgers,” she laughs, “yes sir, we have those, a special for the month.  Would you like fires with that sir?” she replies to James.

The girls continue to giggle shyly, grouped together, looking at the group of young elites, talking amongst themselves for a moment, before the girl with long curly hair slowly walks forward, until she stands closest to Billy and James, “Uhh, Hello?” her voice is soft and unsure, as she seems to grasp for words to say.

Meanwhile Olivia notices a man amongst the crowd snapping a shot of his camera at the group, he is trying to be unseen, but she spots him snapping another photo.  He is dressed in loose thin clothes, because of the heat, and he is all and dark skinned like the natives.  A crowd of people passes and he is gone, perhaps slipping into the moving crowd, though she remembers his green eyes looking back at her for a moment before he disappeared.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy smirks to Mark, "I don't like those guys, Justice Elite is the best team, and they are sooo cool, I hope I get to meet Kensei one day, he is my favorite.  Did I tell you I met Justice Elite: Beta once?"




"Uh, yeah I think so." Mark told Tommy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Uh, yeah I think so." Mark told Tommy. *




Tommy sighs, "Sorry just nervous, I guess, I never got to hang out at a mall before with lots of people like me, I mean with special powers, I mean being an elite.  I guess, well maybe I am annoying you, i am sorry, I know I am pretty young, and all, just want to make a good impression, I don't have that many friends... I mean, well real-life ones.  I have lots of friends over the virtual web..."

Tommy looks up to Mark, "So what about you Mark, where are you from?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy looks up to Mark, "So what about you Mark, where are you from?"




"Around. LA mostly, but I hitched up to San Francisco once. Came back fast. Too cold up there. How about you?" Mark only just stopped himself from calling Tommy a kid. He wasn't used to being around kids that weren't stoned and armed most of the time anymore. _Six years is a long time._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Around. LA mostly, but I hitched up to San Francisco once. Came back fast. Too cold up there. How about you?" Mark only just stopped himself from calling Tommy a kid. He wasn't used to being around kids that weren't stoned and armed most of the time anymore. Six years is a long time. *




Tommy smirks, “I was actually born in California myself, but my family lived all over, my dad was a freelance architect by nature or trade, not sure, though he settled in Monterey, I bought him and m mom a home, he does not have to work anymore unless he wants to.  But I ended up graduating MIT by 12, and got my doctorate just 4 months ago, I went to Spain, cause well I had never been and stayed in Barcelona helping them setup a similar computer system like the one back at the institute.  I got invited to attend the school, because they think they can help me focus my cyber-kinetic abilities, I can interface with computer systems, sort of strange, not like the virtual web, I mean I can be inside the system… very strange.”

Tommy pauses, “So how about we get some gazelle burgers?”


----------



## Samnell (Mar 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> I got invited to attend the school, because they think they can help me focus my cyber-kinetic abilities, I can interface with computer systems, sort of strange, not like the virtual web, I mean I can be inside the system… very strange.”




"I got invited for trying to get dressed and having a button punch through a wall. Rehab too."



> Tommy pauses, “So how about we get some gazelle burgers?”




Mark didn't really want to eat since he wasn't hungry, but it looked like everyone else was. That meant he wouldn't be getting out to spend any money until they were done. Might as well.

"Ok. So what's a gazelle anyway? Is that like a little horse or something?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 21, 2003)

John orders a burger, fries, and a soda, then heads over to sit down wherever James and Billy sit.
He takes a couple of bites from his burger, eating slowly, brow furrowed in concentration, his hands rubing his eyes and forehead every once and awhile.
"These burgers aren't half....bad...huh, guys?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 21, 2003)

Ryan sits with everyone else, not partaking in any food or drink. Hoping at least to make some friends or at least get someone other than Shao-Lin or Tommy to talk to him. 

"I was invited because...well, in case you haven't noticed, I glow. They said its something called cosmic energy, with principles I don't understand. All I know is that I used to have the tendency to shoot out bursts of it that would destroy things, and that I can fly, which is pretty cool sometimes."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 21, 2003)

> "I was invited because...well, in case you haven't noticed, I glow. They said its something called cosmic energy, with principles I don't understand. All I know is that I used to have the tendency to shoot out bursts of it that would destroy things, and that I can fly, which is pretty cool sometimes."




Looking over his gazelle burger, Mark shrugs. "I can run over water, like one of those lizards from National Geographic. Flying would be cool, though.


----------



## Thain (Mar 21, 2003)

*"Hmm, I'll be right back..."* said Oliva, as the others sat down, *"Need tae find the W.C... I'll only be a minute."* 

Oliva walked away and ducked into the crowd,..._Hide +10 (untrained)_  trying to spot _Spot +2_ the man with the camera, lettign her telescopic sight and penetrating vision come to the fore _80' base Spot distance_.

*"I'd like tae think he's just some pervert, getting his jollies by snapping pics o' young girls..."* she said herself, *"But I'm nae that good looking. Likely some damnable PETA faerie... Daddy does not need more flak from them w'hunting season about tae open."*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2003)

_Hide check is a 22, the spot check is 15 total, the hide check is 13 for the man he is spotted easy..._

Olivia spots the tall native man duck into a large arcade, where many young adults are milling about playing nvarious games, the place is dimly lit, with flashing lights, and lots of noise, but she is easily able to spot the man makes his way towards the back, and then pull out a cellphone and make a phonecall...

With her incredibly sight, she can see him hooking up the camera to the phone, and making some kind of transfer, most likely the pictures he has taken.  He is eyes look back and forth, nervously as he speaks.


----------



## Thain (Mar 21, 2003)

Oliva will enter the arcade, tring to remain as casual seeming as she can. When she gets within ear-shot (and hopfully out of direct veiw) of the guy, she'll fish about in her pocket for a few coins... pretending to read the instructions on one of the games.

She'll try to eavesdrop his his converstation...

_Listen -1 and no Language skill (Nancy Drew I'm not)_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2003)

The man continues to speak, fluent French, familiar though Olivia does not understand, he glances up but does not see her amidst the crowd of people in the arcade.

The game in front of Olivia, calls out, "Welcome Olivia care to take on the dangers of the Underworld?" the systems obviously one of the newer retinal scan systems, recognized her retinal image, giving it access to her name, and some basic facts and information.

"Try your chance Olivia, you just might have what it takes to tak on Dumarkin the Necromancer master of the Underworld, and save the forces of light from destruction!" the game continues.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 21, 2003)

> The girls continue to giggle shyly, grouped together, looking at the group of young elites, talking amongst themselves for a moment, before the girl with long curly hair slowly walks forward, until she stands closest to Billy and James, “Uhh, Hello?” her voice is soft and unsure, as she seems to grasp for words to say.




"Hello Miss, My friends and I were just about to order some of the local cusine, Got any suggestions? What's your favorite?" Asks the blond giant.

{Billy will order what ever the girl suggests and then invites her and her friends to join him and the boys.}

[OOC I can only post once or twice a day and not very often on weekends. So I don't slow down you mega posters just assume Billy stays with John and James and keeps his charm on full.]


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Hello Miss, My friends and I were just about to order some of the local cusine, Got any suggestions? What's your favorite?" Asks the blond giant.
> 
> ...




_*OOC:* Slow day at work, so just posting to fill the time _

The young girl smiles brightly, her soft mahogany skin devoid of any flaws, "I like the chicken, chicken sandwich, very tasty, yes?" she seems uncomfortable speaking english but is trying as best as she can.

_As an aside the following are major languages in this city outside of English taught in schools;Amharic, Tigrinya, Oromigna, Guaragigna, Somali, and Arabic._

She smiles, "Chicken and fries, very good, with strawberry milkshake, tasty yes?" She waves to her friends and the group of girls, six in all soon crowd around James and Billy.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2003)

*Interlude*

_Meanwhile elsewhere..._

In another part of Mudaba Adin, a large man of African descent with a patch over his left eye looks over the live stream of images being transferred to his system till he pauses at a still of several young children identified as elites.  

He looks up and speaks gruffly in French, “There, that one, retrieve the elite and return here, Takes teams Alpha One and Two, surgical strike, and keep civilian casualties unless it cannot be ignored.  The rest of the elites, disable as quickly as possible, focus on the target, and return here.  Now go…”

The men in the room snapped to, and rushed to prepare as the man smiled, and thought, “Soon, young one, we will have you soon.”


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tommy smirks to Mark, "I don't like those guys, Justice Elite is the best team, and they are sooo cool, I hope I get to meet Kensei one day, he is my favorite.  Did I tell you I met Justice Elite: Beta once?"
> 
> The woman smiles, her ebon skin smooth contrasting with her white smile, “Gazelle burgers,” she laughs, “yes sir, we have those, a special for the month.  Would you like fires with that sir?” she replies to James.
> *




James gets a huge smile on his face and says "*Alright that's what I'm talking about... can I have two? And a large Coke... oh do you have fries? I will have some of them also."* 



> *The girls continue to giggle shyly, grouped together, looking at the group of young elites, talking amongst themselves for a moment, before the girl with long curly hair slowly walks forward, until she stands closest to Billy and James, “Uhh, Hello?” her voice is soft and unsure, as she seems to grasp for words to say.
> *




James gets really quite and his stares at the girl, he then listens to Billy talking to her, thinking to himself _Man he is smooth. Wish I could talk to girls like that? I wonder what her names is?_ 



> *Originally posted by Tokiwong
> The young girl smiles brightly, her soft mahogany skin devoid of any flaws, "I like the chicken, chicken sandwich, very tasty, yes?" she seems uncomfortable speaking english but is trying as best as she can.
> 
> She smiles, "Chicken and fries, very good, with strawberry milkshake, tasty yes?" She waves to her friends and the group of girls, six in all soon crowd around James and Billy.
> *




James starts getting nervous but tries to cover it up by looking at his food and not at the girls. He thinks _Chicken? I eat chicken all the time? Why don't they eat something other then that? I mean it is good and all but..._ James then looks up and in a cracking voice says " *I... like chicken... I mean to eat also... ah*" he then looks back at his burger and starts eating it to cover up not having to talk any more


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 21, 2003)

John slowly stands up from his seat and walks over to James, Billy, and the girls.  He carries his soda in one hand and his burger in the other.
John looks worried, concentrating hard, while trying not to show his distress.  
He thinks to himself, "So much noise.  Too many vioces." 
He turns to the girls, James, and Billy, "Find anything... to....eat.......yet?...."
"How are you....doing...ladies?" John struggles to say to the girls, forcing a smile through his obviously worried facade.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 21, 2003)

James nods his head with a mouthfull of food and move over to make room for John, feeling a little better now that he is not surrounded by young beautiful women


----------



## Thain (Mar 21, 2003)

*"Oh, sod off."* Oliva said harshly to the machine, and hoped that her quary hadn't overheard it... then agian, with the sheer noise in here. She moved to another machine, and this time dropped in here change. Remarkably, the thing accepted Euros. 

*"Greetings, Starfighter!"*  chirped the machine, *"Oliva!You have been recruited by the Star League to defend the frontier against Xur and the Ko-Dan armada.''*

Oliva stood at the machine, at let the game just scroll by as she stared through it at the mystery man.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *"Oh, sod off." Oliva said harshly to the machine, and hoped that her quary hadn't overheard it... then agian, with the sheer noise in here. She moved to another machine, and this time dropped in here change. Remarkably, the thing accepted Euros.
> 
> "Greetings, Starfighter!"  chirped the machine, "Oliva!You have been recruited by the Star League to defend the frontier against Xur and the Ko-Dan armada.''
> 
> Oliva stood at the machine, at let the game just scroll by as she stared through it at the mystery man. *




Olivia sees the man quickly hang up his phone and sighs, he looks around before making his way towards the exit of the arcade, he still does not notice Olivia.

_Hide check for Olivia is 27, the Spot check for the gentleman is 21, both high rolls _

He pauses at the entrance and looks up briefly, and then makes his way towards an exit, he glances over his shoulder once, but he stills does not spot the young woman.  He starts walking briskly, towards the exit...


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2003)

The curly haired girl replies to John, "I am doing fine, yes, good right?" she replies with a bright smile.

The girls take seats with the boys, James, John, and Billy and smile chattering in Somali, before the curly haired girl speaks in English, "So where do you come from?" the other girls look at each of the boys with shy curiosity.

Overhead, the large dome skylight, shows an aerodyne passing over, most likely landing on the aerodyne pad on the roof of the mall.

Tommy speaks to Mark, "Good stuff huh?" he says chewing on his gazelle burger, "never had this before, it is pretty good."

Ryan continues to feel the eyes of the populace looking at him, though his glow does not help to ease matters one of the girls, a short haired girl of mixed descent with light brown skin smiles at him, "Hi, I am Jaleel, nice to meet you?" she says cautiously.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 23, 2003)

> The girls take seats with the boys, James, John, and Billy and smile chattering in Somali, before the curly haired girl speaks in English, "So where do you come from?" the other girls look at each of the boys with shy curiosity.




"California," Mark shrugs.



> Tommy speaks to Mark, "Good stuff huh?" he says chewing on his gazelle burger, "never had this before, it is pretty good."




"It's not bad. Weren't gazelle's supposed to be endangered or something?" Mark asks Tommy between bites.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "It's not bad. Weren't gazelle's supposed to be endangered or something?" Mark asks Tommy between bites. *




Tommy replies, "Well they were on the verge... but well Justice Elite worked in conjuction with the United Nations to introduce enzymes and bacteria into the Sahara landscape, and began the accelerated terraforming of the land.  Along those same lines, controlled genetic alteration, and breeding have brought back several species from the brink... and now many flourish... the Ozone layer... heh... fixed... the world as many would say is a better place because of the work of us elites..."

Tommy sips his soda, "It is like Paragon says, 'We don't make the world a better place for baselines... we make the world a better place for all humanity,' I like that line."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 24, 2003)

> Tommy replies, "Well they were on the verge... but well Justice Elite worked in conjuction with the United Nations to introduce enzymes and bacteria into the Sahara landscape, and began the accelerated terraforming of the land. Along those same lines, controlled genetic alteration, and breeding have brought back several species from the brink... and now many flourish... the Ozone layer... heh... fixed... the world as many would say is a better place because of the work of us elites..."




"Uh sure....cool..." _Did they ever say what the ozone layer was in school? Must have skipped that class._ 



> Tommy sips his soda, "It is like Paragon says, 'We don't make the world a better place for baselines... we make the world a better place for all humanity,' I like that line."




"You say so," Mark shrugs. "So you're pretty into the Justice Elite, hunh?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 24, 2003)

Ryan shrugs and looks down, trying desperately not to make eye contact.

"Hello." 

He feels trapped. Why did that Billy have to interfere in his business, he wonders. At this close, personal conversation level, he could feel the curious stares even harder. Ryan prays for an explosion or Jimmy Li or anything that could possibly save him from prolonged social contact with these girls.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 24, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan shrugs and looks down, trying desperately not to make eye contact.
> 
> "Hello."
> 
> He feels trapped. Why did that Billy have to interfere in his business, he wonders. At this close, personal conversation level, he could feel the curious stares even harder. Ryan prays for an explosion or Jimmy Li or anything that could possibly save him from prolonged social contact with these girls. *




Jaleel looks curiously at Ryan, "Umm, what is your name?" she se seems curious, and cocks her head with a smile, "Did I upset you?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 24, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The girls take seats with the boys, James, John, and Billy and smile chattering in Somali, before the curly haired girl speaks in English, "So where do you come from?" the other girls look at each of the boys with shy curiosity.
> *




James chews quickly and shallows his mouthfull of burger before saying "*Oh... ah... Montana*" he then take another bite of food so that he does not have to say anything more. He glaces at John nervously also wondering if he is as scared...


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 24, 2003)

"I'm from North.....Carolina....." John winces in pain, grabbing his head before passing out at the table, burger tumbling to the ground.
Soon after loosing consiousness, various items (tables, chairs, napkin holders, salt and peper shakers, etc.) begin to float and spin in the air wildly.

OOC: hope you don't mind my little weakness coming into play.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2003)

*The Baptism!*

John's telekenitic display causes chairs everywhere to dance about, and flip over, and even the table to shake about, making the girls at first giggle, then become scared as the power grows in intensity...

Overhead another aerodyne appears in the large domed skylight, it hovers for a moment, and then 7 figures descend through the glass structure causing the glass to shatter with great force, as rail-cannon blasts rip into the floor with great force causing people to dive for cover as the glass descends, amidst the screams of the people.

The seven figures are similar, in that each is encased in a hardsuit, a mechanized body-suit of plated armor, which is powered, and hefting a deadly accurate rail-cannon, their jumpjets engage as they descend quickly to the ground in a a near circle, their visors covering their faces.

One with red markins on the shoulders, the rest of the suit is black and gray, barks out orders in French to his men, _"Spread out and pursue the objective!"_ the leader points to the gathered group of teens, mainly the elite teens...


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanking God for the timely interruption that saved him from a more terrible danger, Ryan is still shocked by the appearance of the soldiers. 

Deciding that armored men firing weapons in the middle of a shopping center is never a good thing, especially when they seem to have an unpleasant interest in yourself or one of your companions, Ryan reacts violently. He steps back from the table and allows cosmic energy to surround his body, strengthening him and protecting him with a protective shield. He channels more energy and blasts one of the armored men with an energy bolt. 

[Energy Field+8  and Force Field +8 created as free action, then use half action to Boost +8 all physical attributes, and fire an Energy Blast +8 at the nearest foe.]


----------



## Samnell (Mar 25, 2003)

When John passes out Mark makes the connection between him and the now floating chairs. He reaches over to shake his classmate when glass shatters above.

_Damn. Talk about timing. Must be after us too._ Well, maybe he could get more powers out of the deal. This was kind of like what happened last time.

Mark speeds up and reflexively yells the first thing he ever learned about facing guys with guns, "GET DOWN!" He charges whichever one looks like he's in charge (or whoever's closest failing that) at full speed.

OOC: Move-by Attack at +8 attack bonus, +8 damage bonus. Time to see if Mach One Punch was worth the points.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 25, 2003)

[OOC Ahh. Some Action]

Barely having time to register John's collapse, before the skylight shatters above. Billy quickly stands up and scoops up all the teen girls into his arms shielding them from the glass shards with his body as suddenly he grows in mass and size while his skin turns to steel, even his eyeballs resemble blue-steel ball-bearings.

When the glass stops falling Billy is quick to take charge. Find some cover girls and stayout of harms way With a few glances, Billy takes in the scene and then begins to shout instructions. James, get John to safety. Just then Ryans energyblasts brightens up the mall. Waoh Nelly!, That a'boy Ryan! 

[Billy will also charge a nearby assailent and punch him]


----------



## Thain (Mar 25, 2003)

Oliva had just given up on her mystery man, and was half-way up the escalator back to the food court when it happened... Almost as soon as Mark and Ryan reacted, she broke into a run... straight into the danger.

*"Beggin' your pardon,"* she said to a man at the top of the moving stairs- he had been carring a large bag marked with the logo of a sporting goods store she recognized and- God be praised! *"But I'll be needing tae borrow this... I'll have the company send yae our entire Summer line."* 

"This" was an Arcarius Archery mkIV 'Safari' ©, not s nice as her prefered bow (which she had left at the school) but it would do the job... to bad she only had about six arrows.

(Spending a Hero Point [possibly two] for the creative edit. And rushing towards the food court.)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 25, 2003)

Still stunned and concerned about the stunned John, James is slow to reacte to the armed men appearing almost out of no where "*Who are those guys?!*" 



			
				Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> When the glass stops falling Billy is quick to take charge. Find some cover girls and stayout of harms way With a few glances, Billy takes in the scene and then begins to shout instructions. James, get John to safety.
> *




That snaps James out of his confusion, and he touches John and teleports to the other side of the mall (Full Move, anywhere I can see, I can carry up to 400lbs when t-porting. Next action I want to get out of the mall and if I can remember I will t-port all the way back to my room at the facility. Otherwise I will go to the van we came in and try and make sure John is ok.)


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 26, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *That snaps James out of his confusion, and he touches John and teleports to the other side of the mall (Full Move, anywhere I can see, I can carry up to 400lbs when t-porting. Next action I want to get out of the mall and if I can remember I will t-port all the way back to my room at the facility. Otherwise I will go to the van we came in and try and make sure John is ok.) *



John twitches and stirs slightly while James makes his egress, but remains otherwise unconscious.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 26, 2003)

*Combat Begins (Round 1)*

*OOC:*_ Initiative order- Mark (29), Olivia (20), James (15), Comet (14), Billy (14), Hardsuit Trooper Leader (13), Hardsuit Troopers x6 (13), alright taking current actions into account, the Gm shall adjudicate..._

Mark charges forward with blazing speed, and assaults the closest hardsuit, but his punch goes wide, as the hardsuit trooper evades the punch, as the speeding youth whizzes by.  the six hardsuit troopers form a circle around the leader, the one with the red stripes on the shoulder plates.  The Hardsuit troopers are about 30 feet from the group at large, and now Mark is behind them having zipped past them at blazing speed.

_Mark rolls a total attack of 11, which is not enough to strike the trooper, even flatfooted._

Olivia is able to snatch the bow and arrows from the surprised passer-by, quite a lucky coincidence for the elite archer.  She is still about 70 feet from the heroes, and about a 100 feet from the hardsuits.

_Olivia spends a Hero point, her first one for this issue..._

James is able to grab John, and the two blink out, reappearing in James room, with a flash, and the computer recognizes James by his retinal scan, and chimes in, "Welcome back James, how may I help you?" the voice is feminine.

Ryan flares with power, as his Boost kicks in charging his body with power, he takes aim and fires at the hardsuit trooper just to Billy's right, with a flare of power.  The blast strikes home, causing the hardsuit trooper to stumble from the force of the blast.

_Ryan rolls a total of 23 for the strike, and the hardsuit trooper fails his damage save, and takes a lethal hit, making him injured._

Billy charges forward towards the same hapless trooper, Mark nearly struck and raises a steel fist, and clips the hardsuit right in the jaw, but the hardsuit trooper does not go down.  He stumbles back about five feet, but regains his footing and levels his rail cannon right at Billy's chest.

_Billy hits with a total roll of 26, and the Hardsuit trooper makes the damage saveand takes no damage._

The Hardsuit Leader then levels his rail cannon at Mark spinning on his heels, and unloading a blast at the nimble elite.  But the blast goes far wide, destroying a fountain with ease.  causing a geyser on one end of the Food court.

_The leader shot his cannon and rolled a 1, totally missing, the blast.  He uses Leadership as a free action._

The Hardsuit Trooper that Billy just punched, unloads a quick two shot blast at the steel elite, in quick succession, and Billy is unable to deflect the second shot as it rips through his shoulder, with a shrieking sound, the hardsuit trooper speaks in rough english, "Stand DOWN!"

_The Hardsuit Trooper #1 struck Billy with a 23, he rolled a 21 to try and deflect, and took a lethal hit, he is now Injured._

The other three Hardsuit Trooper leap forward on Booster assisted leaps, towards Ryan, only the lead one firing any shots as the trio close, but his forcefield negates the rail cannon shot, as the second blast hits home, but is innefective.

_The Hardsuit Trooper #4 (Followed by #2 and #3), strikes with a 25, but does not penetrate the forcefield._

The final two focus their fire on Billy, trying to take down the large metallic elite, with their rail cannons, the second goes wide with a single shot but the first hits the tough elite right in the chest.  The shot has no effect as he shrugs off the blast with ease...

_The last two fire at Billy, and score a 19, and then a 14, but Billy makes his damage save with a 21_

*That ends Round 1, post your actions for Round 2...*


----------



## Samnell (Mar 26, 2003)

Mark wheels around and comes back at the troopers, going too fast to slip in the water from the now destroyed fountain. _That guy shot at me! I hate when people do that!_

As he turns Mark yells out at the trooper who shot at him, "Hey Jackass, that the best you can do?" He tacks on a few random Spanish curses he picked up from somewhere and makes another pass, hoping to nail one of the goons as he passes.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 26, 2003)

Ryan stood amazed at his apparent luck in battle so far; his cosmic energy had slowed and deflected several bullets that could have meant death. Deciding not to appear to be a coward in front of everyone, Ryan charges towards the nearest enemy, swinging his fist wildly at the man's chest. [+10s from punch, +8L from energy field]

OOC: Are we using erratta'd Force Fields, where they provide Protection, but with a reduced duration flaw?


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 26, 2003)

[OOC Those rail guns must be nasty to get through Billy's Protection. Also I was activating my leadership feat last round when I started barking orders, sorry I didn't state that up front.]

Billy continues to give orders. 
"Watch out Ryan, I think they are focusing on you. I'll try to convince them that I'm the bigger threat." 

"I don't stand down to people who are shooting at me," Responds Billy to the troopers orders.

"Perhaps you should should reconsider your career choice." Billy flexes his metallic mucsles as he advances towards the trooper who just shot at him. [Trying to intimidate]

_Billy 5ft. steps towards the trooper and atempts to disarm him. if sucessfull he throws the gun away. I would have tried to break it put I would need a 20 to do so._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Combat Begins (Round 1)*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *OOC: Initiative order- Mark (29), Olivia (20), James (15), Comet (14), Billy (14), Hardsuit Trooper Leader (13), Hardsuit Troopers x6 (13), alright taking current actions into account, the Gm shall adjudicate...
> >>>>>
> James is able to grab John, and the two blink out, reappearing in James room, with a flash, and the computer recognizes James by his retinal scan, and chimes in, "Welcome back James, how may I help you?" the voice is feminine.
> <<<<<<
> *




Hearing the voice spooks James for a second, but he quickly recovers "*Yikes! Alright I made it! Oh yea HELP, John is having some kind of seizure and we need medical help in my room. Oh yea and there are armored guys attacking the others at the mall... OH NO I hope Min is ok, and the others... maybe I should get back?*" but James stays with John hoping that medical help is on the way. He will try and remember where the medical area is to see if he could teleport there but otherwise will wait...


----------



## Aust (Mar 26, 2003)

John twitches a bit more and starts to speak incoherently.
His telekinetic powers take affect once more, but this time instead of swirling objects around him, he begins to levitate off the floor and move around the room.


----------



## Thain (Mar 26, 2003)

*"You wankers want tae play that game,"* Oliva said, noticing that the commandos were apparently using lethal force, *"Then Arcarius we'll show y'how tae play!"* 

She darted across the mall, gracefully dodging the paniced shoppers that had started to run the exact opposite way she was. She growled at the troopers, her teeth clenched arround her extra two arrows... Closing to with-in 60' of the thugs, she strung _two arrows_ at once and took aim!

*"Listen `ere,"* she whispered as she drew back the string, *"Stripes on yer suit only tell me who tae shoot first."* 

_(Bow attack +10; w/ Rapid Fire +8/+8; w/ Accurate Attack ups it to +12/+12; range incriment -2 for +10/+10... Damage 2L.)_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

*Round 2*

_*OOC:* Initiative order- Mark (29), Olivia (20), James (15), Comet (14), Billy (14), Hardsuit Trooper Leader (13), Hardsuit Troopers x6 (13), alright taking current actions into account, the Gm shall adjudicate..._

Mark skids, and whilrs about with great speed, and rushes past the hardsuit trooper that took a shot at him, and this time his fist connects with mach-like force, taking the hard-suit off his feet and sends the hard-suit trooper flying back about ten feet skidding, it slowly sits up, quite dazed.  The falls flat, laying their still.

_Mark rolled a total attack of 28, and the Hardsuit trooper rolled a total damage save of 4, missing his save by over 10, pretty much putting him out of the fight._

Olivia takes careful aim, and fires two arrows quicly at the leader, the first is on target, but does not physical damage, while the second arrow skitters harmlessly off the Hardsuit Leader's armored shoulder.

_Olivia rolled a 28 total for the first strike, but the armor negated the damage from the arrow, while the second attack went wide, with a total roll of 13._

Meanwhile James sees John begin to float, as objects sitting on the desk clatter, the door to his room opens quickly, as the young chinese boy, Shao-Lin stands in the doorway, he speaks without opening his mouth, as if right into your head, "This one has lost control of his powers, your friends are in danger, they seek the glowing one, they must not get him..."

_*OOC:* Hammerhead, I am using the errata, though I do not understand the reduced duration flaw did you take that?_

Ryan rushes forward in a blaze of light, and his fist connects with the Hardsuit Trooper he struck with the blast just moments before, with a swift punch to the helmet, knocking the head back and dazing the Hardsuit Trooper...

_Ryan rolled a total attack of 27, and the Hardsuit Trooper failed both of his damage saves, taking a another lethal hit, and a stun, bringing him to 2 lethal hits, and one stun hit, and the Hardsuit Trooper is stunned._

Billy flexes his steel muscles and causes the Hardsuit Trooper to stumble, as he seems to cower in fear before this mighty elite.  Billy steps forward and rips the rail gun away from the Hardsuit Trooper, using pure brute strength.

_Billy made an Initmidate check of 24 versus a DC of 11, then he did a disarm rolling a total of 26, versus the Hardsuit's 17, and now has control of the rail gun._

The Hardsuit Leader looks to Olivia, and aims his rifle at her and rattles off two quick shots at the nimble archer.  Olivia is able to evade the rail flechettes as they pierce the stone wall far behind her.

_The Hardsuit Leader rolled a 21, and a 17 for both of his attacks, and both of his attacks went wide._

The Hardsuit facing Billy is shaken, but draws his vibro-blade, and leaps forward to try and gut the metallic elite, but the blade goes wide as the two continue to tussle.

_The Hardsuit trooper rolled a total strike of 8, with the -2 for being shaken this round, he missed._

The stunned Hardsuit Trooper does not act as the other two hardsuits charging Ryan, work in conert to try and drop the elite, both brandishing shock-batons to try and incapacitate the cosmic powered elite.  The first of the duo misses with his stun baton, but the second Hardsuit trooper connects, and shocking electricity courses through Ryan painfully, but he keeps his senses.

_Both Hardsuit troopers on Ryan use the stun batons, the first misses with a 12, the second hits with a 19, and Ryan rolls a 25 and avoids the stun effect._

The final standing Hardsuit trooper, rushes to his fallen companion, the one that Mark knocked cold, and he kneels and takes another shot at Mark, more out of frustration then malice.  The rail guln flechette goes wide, as the nimble elite easily evades.

_The Hardsuit trooper moved 15 feet to cover his companion, and then fired on Mark and a rolled a total attack of 12, missing._

_*OOC:* That ends Round 2, actions for Round 3 please, and also note any applicable bonuses in your post, makes it easy on the ol' GM-san _


----------



## Samnell (Mar 27, 2003)

> The final standing Hardsuit trooper, rushes to his fallen companion, the one that Mark knocked cold, and he kneels and takes another shot at Mark, more out of frustration then malice. The rail guln flechette goes wide, as the nimble elite easily evades.




"I hate that guy," Mark turns and makes another pass.

OOC: Move-by Attack at +8 attack bonus, +8 damage bonus.


----------



## Thain (Mar 27, 2003)

*"Best yae got, luv?"* asked Oliva, nocking another arrow and taking aim... as the second rail-bolt impacted the wall next the her head, just as she finsihed her rollign sumersault to avoid the firt shot. She roleld to a halt, stood and fired.

_(Bow attack +10; w/ accurate attack +2; range incriment -2 for +10... Damage 4L)_


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Round 2*



			
				Tokiwong[/i]
[B] 
Meanwhile James sees John begin to float said:
			
		

> *OOC:
> OOC: Hammerhead, I am using the errata, though I do not understand the reduced duration flaw did you take that?
> *



_

OCC I belive that Force Field has a duration normally of Sustained; so with the Reduced Concentration Duration it would go to Concentration, and require a half-action each round to maintain, instead of a free action.

Opps to add to that I re-read what Hammerhead was saying. I just looked at the errata again AND on the GR boards. I am pretty sure that Force Field has the normal Sustained duration still but an errata to the errata was that Force Field cost 2pp/level, but then you got a Free Extra listed under Force Field. And yes FF gives you protection instead of damage saves. I think someone over on the GR board was talking about FF having reduced concentration but don't see it on the errata._


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 27, 2003)

> The Hardsuit facing Billy is shaken, but draws his vibro-blade, and leaps forward to try and gut the metallic elite, but the blade goes wide as the two continue to tussle.




Billy Chuckles. "Maybe you'll have better luck flying then fighting" Billy discards the rail gun then he will grab the trooper and pitch him into the nearest wall. [Atk +10, Str +10]

"Don't let them double team you Ryan. Mark, see if you can even-out the odds over there. Take those batons or something."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 27, 2003)

Ryan allows comsic energy to fill his body, once again infusing himself with superhuman strength and speed. Ryan then swings another unskilled punch at a Hardsuit Trooper. [Boost +8 to all physical attributes, then attack at 26s, 23L]

_With the new erratta, Force Field is essentially Protection, a power costing 2pp/level, with the reduced duration flaw, reducing its cost to 1pp/level. This flaw reduces Protection from Continuous (always on, even when knocked out or stunned or sleeping-like Superman) to Sustained, requiring a free action to renew each round. _


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

*OOC:*_ Initiative order- Mark (29), Olivia (20), Kim Jun Min (20), James (15), Comet (14), Billy (14), Hardsuit Trooper Leader (13), Hardsuit Troopers x6 (13), alright taking current actions into account, the Gm shall adjudicate...

As an aside *Hammerhead*, your Boost is Instant, duration so you have to use it each round to use it that round, so your damage will be +11S for the punch, and 8L for the Energy Field..._

Mark rushes back by the Hardsuit trooper with great speed, and swings with another punch, but the trooper evades ducking under the punch, while he still tries to protect his comrade.

_Mark dashed by, attacked and rolled a total attack of 12, missing the Hardsuit trooper._

Olivia focuses her sight on the Hardsuit Leader and easily strikes with another arrow, but the armor of the Hardsuit, deflects the arrow with ease, but it still annoys the Hardsuit Leader.

_Olivia struck with a total attack of 26, but the damage is not enough to pierce the armor of the Hardsuit._

From the second floor, descending amidts a blue corona of energy, Jun Min floats overhead about 20 feet above the action, and places her hand to her head, shouting, "What the hell is going on!"  A powerful force of energy leaps at the Hardsuits in a brutal mental assault... The pulse of mental energy focuses on the Hardsuit Leader, and knocks the hardsuit over, simply knocking the leader out... The pulse spreads out, avoiding the teen elites, and striking the hardsuits.

The Hardsuit, Billy is facing is stunned by the blast, while two of the hardsuits facing Ryan have been knocked out, though one remains still wielding his baton, and not looking to happy with the situation.  The last standing hardsuit, protecting his comrade is stunned as well...

_Jun Min used her Mental Blast ability, which has Area and Selective connected to it.  She attacked the Leader, and hit with a 28, and the leader failed his save by more then 15 and was knocked out.  The hardsuit facing Billy takes another Stun hit, and is stunned.  The hardsuit that Ryan stunned was knocked out, and one of the two hardsuits facing Ryan was knocked out as well.  The hardsuit that Mark tried to his this round is now stunned as well._

James returns to the scene, but is disoriented, as he reappears in the same place he was just a few moments ago.  The scene one of continued chaos, James can see Jun Min glowing with blue energy, and many of the hardsuits down or dazed...

_James loses his dodge bonus to his Defense till his tun next round._

Ryan swings for a punch, and barely connects, but easily dazing the hardsuit trooper, the energy field ripping through the suit, causing more intrnal damage.  The hardsuit trooper stumbles under the blow...

_Ryan strikes with a 17, and the hardsuit trooper takes both a stun hit and a lethal hit, and is Stunned._

Billy easily grabs the stunned hardsuit and tosses him into a wall with his great strenght, sending the hardsuit through the wall, into a Victoria's Secret store.  The Hardsuit trooper is knocked out.

_Billy rolls a 16 against the stunned trooper and wins the grapple, and tosses the Hardsuit trooper with ease, the trooper failed the damage DC and is knocked out..._

The remaining Hardsuit troopers are either knocked out or stunned, and cannot act for this turn.  The tables have definitely turned in the favor of the teen elites...


----------



## Samnell (Mar 27, 2003)

Mark shrugs at Jun Min's display, "That works." He rushes up to the stunned hardsuit and takes another swing at him.

OOC: Same mods as the last time around, only no move-by.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 27, 2003)

*Brainwave's World*

John opens his eyes and finds himself floating next to Shao-Lin, the young Chinese boy, dressed in simple clothes of a monk.  He smiles, "You were sleeping, John," he says without speaking, "your friends, are doing well... much better then their enemies would have expected."


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 27, 2003)

"Oops! Sorry 'bout that ladies"  Billy shouts towards the sudden hole that has been knocked through the lingerie shop's changing rooms. "I'm never gonna live that one down" Groans Billy to himself. Taking stock of the battlefield, alas it has become a battlefield by now, Billy decides Jun Min is quite capable of mopping up. He supresses a surge of annoance that she had interfeared. He was quite confident that they could have handled it themselves, though. 

[ Billy will look about for any innocent bystanders that may need help and rushes to them. Lifting bits of walls off people [Str +10], bandaging wounds with his jersey [Medicine +6], etc. ]


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 28, 2003)

James will recover this round and remember next time not to teleport in the middle of a battle!! 

Next round he will use Blink to defensively teleport around and say "*They are after Ryan! Wow this place is trashed!*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

_End Combat..._

Mark drops the last hardsuit trooper, as Jun Min uses her psychic powers to knock the remaining hardsuit trooper facing Ryan, out.  She lands next to Billy who is busy lifting rubble up and helping the people, while the authorities arrive on the scene and begin taking control of the situation, but the people are quite appreciative for the help of the young elites, and there is a slight smile on Jun Min's lips, though mixed with some annoyance.

Jun Min speaks to Billy, "Good job, I am just glad none of you were hurt, Dr. Hudabo would kill me, for sure."

CNN is on the scene, and a male reporter, tall dark male native speaks to Ryan, since he is closest to him, "Hudan Mufasa, CNN affiliate, I just wanted to ask you a few questions..." his camera man zooms in on Ryan.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2003)

Ryan looks around, frantically, for help. He much preferred the chaotic gunfire of a few minutes ago. Now the entire world would see him! Should he answer? Should he run away, Ryan wonders.

Starting turn away from the reporter, Ryan instead chooses to answer the man's questions, at least for right now.

"Sure, go ahead," Ryan mumbles, while wondering why he chose to subject himself to such torture.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 28, 2003)

Billy lifts up piece of skylight to allow one of the teenage girls to crawl out, speaking to Jun over his shoulder."I'm afraid those guys left us little choice. They seemed to be after Ryan. Oh oh. Speaking of, isn't just a little too coincidental that CNN is here? Excuse me, I better go help our little glowboy out." 

Billy will walk up and put his arm around Ryan. "Well Hi there, Mr. Reporter. I'm betting you want to hear all 'bout how us teeney-boppers took out a trained squad of terrorists and saved all these people from what could've been just a horrible trajedy." Billy talks fast and tries to direct all of the reporters attention to himself [Bluff +7] "Well see here it all started like this, Me and my mates here we just eating some of the local cusine, Just great by the way, I really recomend the chicken. Oh where was I? Right, eating. We we're entertaining some ladies, if you know what I mean. When this para-military goon squad comes repealing out of the ceiling..." Billy goes on to describe the combat to the reporter, strangely enough his own actions play a larger part then most of the team. " You can thank me later, Ry" whispers Billy out of the corner of his mouth.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan looks around, frantically, for help. He much preferred the chaotic gunfire of a few minutes ago. Now the entire world would see him! Should he answer? Should he run away, Ryan wonders.
> 
> Starting turn away from the reporter, Ryan instead chooses to answer the man's questions, at least for right now.
> 
> "Sure, go ahead," Ryan mumbles, while wondering why he chose to subject himself to such torture. *




Hudan smiles, "Well perhaps your name, sir?  I am sure the world at large would like to know the name of the elite that thwarted terrorists working for Ababa Adid, dictator of the Congo Protectorate... Also, is it true that you are a student at the Mudaba Adin Gifted Elite Institute?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *Billy lifts up piece of skylight to allow one of the teenage girls to crawl out, speaking to Jun over his shoulder."I'm afraid those guys left us little choice. They seemed to be after Ryan. Oh oh. Speaking of, isn't just a little too coincidental that CNN is here. Excuse me, I better go help our little glowboy out."
> 
> Billy will walk up and put his arm around Ryan. "Well Hi there, Mr. Reporter. I'm betting you want to hear all 'bout how us teeney-boppers took out a trained squad of terrorists and saved all these people from what could've been just a horrible trajedy." Billy talks fast and tries to direct all of the reporters attention to himself [Bluff +7] "Well see here it all started like this, Me and my mates here we just eating some of the local cusine, Just great by the way, I really recomend the chicken. Oh where was I? Right, eating. We we're entertaining some ladies, if you know what I mean. When this para-military goon squad comes repealing out of the ceiling..." Billy goes on to describe the combat to the reporter, strangely enough his own actions play a larger part then most of the team. " You can thank me later, Ry" whispers Billy out of the corner of his mouth. *




The reporter, Hudan listens eagerly, he pauses as Billy finishes his tale, "So if I have this straight sir, you are the leader of this team of teeney-boppers?"


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 28, 2003)

> Hudan smiles, "Well perhaps your name, sir? I am sure the world at large would like to know the name of the elite that thwarted terrorists working for Ababa Adid, dictator of the Congo Protectorate... Also, is it true that you are a student at the Mudaba Adin Gifted Elite Institute?"
> 
> "So if I have this straight sir, you are the leader of this team of teeney-boppers?"




Billy Answers for Ryan."I don't know about leader, Big brother Maybe, and my friends call me Paladin, This here is Comet. Make sure you remember those names Folks, Cause you soon be hearing about Me and the rest of us working for Justice Elite. 

[OOC: LOL Give me five min before you post Toki  ]


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Billy Answers for Ryan."Well this here is my mate Comet. and my friends call me Paladin. Make sure you remember those names Folks, Cause you soon be hearing about  Me and the rest of us working for Justice Elite. We're all students, students of life, right Mr. Hudan." *




Hudan nods, thinking over his words, "Well I think we have all we need, I would like to congratulate you, Paladin, and you too, Comet," he shakes Billy's hand.

The two walk away and get footage of the scene, and interview bystanders.  The scene is under control though now, and the girls that the crew had talked to earlier are being led away with the rest of the civillians, though several wave at the heroes...


----------



## Thain (Mar 28, 2003)

*"By the by, Billy-boy,"* says Oliva, in a only lightly harsh tone, as she retuns to the group, her borrowed bow slung easily across her back, *"Thanks fer mentioning my efforts tae the press... Good tae know I'm being keep in reserve as our 'Secret Weapon,' eh?"*

*"Have any of you see, Kiyana?"* Oliva asked, with a hint of concern in her voice that suprised her, *"I wasn't here when this all started, and... and, I want to make sure...* 

At that, Oliva deiced she better shut-up, rather than continue to bable like an idiot... she was begining to sound liek the Americans!


----------



## Samnell (Mar 28, 2003)

Mark comes picking his way out of a sporting goods store. Crash landing in a big wall of shoeboxes worked out pretty well. He'd have to remember that. Seeing the reporters going off on their way he shrugs.

"Missed the news, hunh?" He looks over at the unconscious hardsuits, "They weren't so tough. We put a quarter in do we get to beat them up again?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Jun Min speaks to Olivia, shaking her head, "Kiyana ran to safety, usually that is part of my briefing, we don't like getting too much attention for the school, but well... I blame myself, though Dr. Hudabo is going to kill me."

"Alright well I hate to be the one to say it, but we need to get going, by now the whole world is well aware of your efforts, and despite the good face _Paladin_ and _Comet_ showed, bravo by the way guys, I still have a job to do.  everyone out to the van, while I converse with the authorities..." she sighs.

Ryan can spot the girl Jaleel smiling from the crowd, she smiles and waves to him, and shouts "Hi Comet!"

Mark can see that many people are giving the young elites cheers for their heroism, and several emergency workers congratulate them on a job well done, and well just make everyone feel like they did some good...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 28, 2003)

James will head for the van and say to Jun Min "*I took John back to the base already... he was having some kind of seizure  and I left him with Shoa-Lin. I hope I did good.*" he then looks at her with his usual puppy dog eyes


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *James will head for the van and say to Jun Min "I took John back to the base already... he was having some kind of seizure  and I left him with Shoa-Lin. I hope I did good." he then looks at her with his usual puppy dog eyes  *




Jun Min places a hand on his shoulder, "You did great James, you were avle to keep your head in the crisis, a vital skill for any elite.  I wish I could have gotten there sooner, but you did great," she ruffles his hair, "I should be along shortly, hero."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Mark comes picking his way out of a sporting goods store. Crash landing in a big wall of shoeboxes worked out pretty well. He'd have to remember that. Seeing the reporters going off on their way he shrugs.
> 
> "Missed the news, hunh?" He looks over at the unconscious hardsuits, "They weren't so tough. We put a quarter in do we get to beat them up again?" *




Jun Min frowns, "You shouldn't be so flippant, Mark, you won this battle, but you won't win them all, and these kind of people are dangerous," she pauses letting her tone calm, "just don't get cocky, but well, you all did a good job..." she looks around, "things could have been worse."


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 28, 2003)

Ryan feels a flash of anger at Billy's meddling. What right did he have to interfere with my own affairs, he thinks. I was handling myself fine! Who does he think he is, calling himself some kind of older brother. I could...

Still, he had done Ryan a favor; he didn't want to talk to the reporter. Ryan approaches Jun Mi and asks "Why did they attack us? What was their goal?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan feels a flash of anger at Billy's meddling. What right did he have to interfere with my own affairs, he thinks. I was handling myself fine! Who does he think he is, calling himself some kind of older brother. I could...
> 
> Still, he had done Ryan a favor; he didn't want to talk to the reporter. Ryan approaches Jun Mi and asks "Why did they attack us? What was their goal?" *




Jun Min pauses thinking, "I don't know, but if it is possible, I will find out, Ryan, I promise, I a sorry you had to go through that... and don't worry about the glory hound... I think he really thought he was doing you a favor."

Jun Min winks, "Get to the van, I want to get out of here before anything else happens."

Jun Min walks towards the authorities... while the young girl Jaleel approaches Ryan and smiles, somewhat nervous, "I didn't know you were a member of Justice Elite, Comet, right? I wanted to thank you for saving me from those terrorists," she smiles, her almond eyes twinkle with admiration.


----------



## Samnell (Mar 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Jun Min frowns, "You shouldn't be so flippant, Mark, you won this battle, but you won't win them all, and these kind of people are dangerous," she pauses letting her tone calm, "just don't get cocky, but well, you all did a good job..." she looks around, "things could have been worse." *




"They weren't," Mark mutters. "Where's Tommy?" _Could get used to getting shot at if it worked out like that._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 28, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "They weren't," Mark mutters. "Where's Tommy?" Could get used to getting shot at if it worked out like that. *




Jun Min does not hear Mark as she turns, but does recal during the fight seeing Tommy flee to safety during all the excitement, his eyes are calibrated to picking up quick action, since he moves much faster then most baselines can comprehend...


----------



## Samnell (Mar 28, 2003)

Mark shrugs it off and reluctantly goes back to the van.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Mark shrugs it off and reluctantly goes back to the van. *




As Mark gets close to the van he sees Tommy, and Kiyana, Tommy looks worried, "Whoa, you were like wham bash, slam, Mark... wow, I didn't know you had it in you... man I was so scared... that was like more action then I ever wanted to see..."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *As Mark gets close to the van he sees Tommy, and Kiyana, Tommy looks worried, "Whoa, you were like wham bash, slam, Mark... wow, I didn't know you had it in you... man I was so scared... that was like more action then I ever wanted to see..." *




"It wasn't that hard. Just run and stick an arm out," Mark shrugs. "Didn't get the swim suit I wanted, though." _Should have got it when I was in the sporting goods store. Reforming sucks._


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "It wasn't that hard. Just run and stick an arm out," Mark shrugs. "Didn't get the swim suit I wanted, though." Should have got it when I was in the sporting goods store. Reforming sucks. *




Tommy nods, "Well man you are the coolest, like woosh, you were moving fast, like Redline... like zooom, man... that is cool, I don't have anything cool like that, so I ran... I was thinking it better to get to safety, then anything else..."

Tommy smiles, "Don't worry about the suit, the Institute will issue you some, well along with a uniform too..."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2003)

> Tommy smiles, "Don't worry about the suit, the Institute will issue you some, well along with a uniform too..."




"What uniform?" He didn't agree to any uniform. That wasn't part of the deal. Just go to the school and stay clean. When did uniforms get added?


----------



## Thain (Mar 29, 2003)

Oliva shuffled behind the group, in uncharacteristic silence... nearign the van, and spotting Kiyana and the others, she brightens noticably.

*"Kim, I trust thae Institute will try tae keep this out o' thae media,"* she asked, *"If these bloody fools meant tae target Billy an' the rest of us, then they might try tae come at thae school."*

*"By the by,"* she added, climbing into the van, and sitting next to Kiyana, *"Any one know `ow tae speak French?"*


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2003)

Tommy replies to Mark, "The class uniform, Dr. Hudabo beleives it promotes unity and stability, and just think Kiyana or Olivia in a school-girl outfit... eh?"

Kiyana shakes her head, no, to Olivia, "I do not know how to speak the French," she adds, "that as very brave, I had never thought to use my abilitis like that, seems very dangerous."

Jun Min comes along shortly, and answers Olivia's question, "Well I would, but CNN is already on the case," she starts the engine, but waits, and a flip-down screen begins showing the CNN feed, with images from a security camera on the battle...

"Dr. Hudabo is going to kill me.." she slumps in her seat.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 29, 2003)

Ryan asks incredulously "Uniforms? I'm eighteen years old, and you expect me to wear a uniform? Did I join the army?"  Sighing, Ryan slinks back into his seat. He hadn't worn a uniform since, well, never. "Is everyone here? I remember that Jimmy went off by himself, and..." Ryan stops in midsentence. How did the bad guys know when and where to attack? How did they even know they had been at the mall? Or where they were? Could Jimmy have told them? Of course not. That idea was preposterous, and Jun Mi and the rest would be upset at his suggestion. Best keep it to myself, Ryan thinks.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 29, 2003)

_Assuming everyone returns to the van..._

Jimmy Li shows up last, snuffing out a cigarette, and smirks, "Damn, that was pretty crazy, too bad I missed it, hey move over squirt," he pushes Tommy aside, and sits, "yeah, a bunch of heroes..." he glances to billy and chuckels, "like Justice Elite would allow your sorry butt in their clique..."

Jimmy smirks, "But I have to admit, you guys waxed them Adaba goons real nice, damn Congo Protectorate bastards... and they speak French... that is like a double strike!"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 29, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tommy replies to Mark, "The class uniform, Dr. Hudabo beleives it promotes unity and stability, and just think Kiyana or Olivia in a school-girl outfit... eh?"*




"Anything else they didn't tell me about?" Mark groans. "What is it, some blue shirt and pants deal?" He was ten the last time he had to endure that. Every. Day. _Was that what I ran away over? Who knows?_ 



> *
> Jun Min comes along shortly, and answers Olivia's question, "Well I would, but CNN is already on the case," she starts the engine, but waits, and a flip-down screen begins showing the CNN feed, with images from a security camera on the battle...
> 
> "Dr. Hudabo is going to kill me.." she slumps in her seat. *




_Oh hey, we're on CNN._ "Am I on there?" Mark asked anybody that had a better view of the screen. "Or was I too fast to show?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Brainwave's World*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *John opens his eyes and finds himself floating next to Shao-Lin, the young Chinese boy, dressed in simple clothes of a monk.  He smiles, "You were sleeping, John," he says without speaking, "your friends, are doing well... much better then their enemies would have expected." *




John sets himself down on the floor, standing nest to Shao-Lin.
"What's wrong with me?  I'm always having to worry about loosing control, but it's never been that bad.  I've never passed out before.  Never woke up floating before.  What's happening to me?"
John sits down on James' bed, hanging his head in his hands.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Brainwave's World*



			
				Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *
> 
> John sets himself down on the floor, standing nest to Shao-Lin.
> "What's wrong with me?  I'm always having to worry about loosing control, but it's never been that bad.  I've never passed out before.  Never woke up floating before.  What's happening to me?"
> John sits down on James' bed, hanging his head in his hands. *




Shao-Lin stand and looks to John, "Your powers perhaps are greaer then your control, it is not unknown for such things to happen.  It is most dangerous in a time of strife, but you just learn," he turns towards the door, "you will be well, but you must get better, the one who seeks will not stop." 

Shao-Lin exits, the room.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2003)

*Paragon Speaks..*

The ride back to he institute is quiet, at least on Jun Min’s behalf as she ponders the events of the afternoon.  The CNN live feed shows more images of the fighting, and then the interview with Ryan “Comet” Prolaski and Billy “Paladin” Bowen.  Jimmy laughs the whole time, watching the video feed, sarcastically calling each of the elites involved, Justice Elite: Junior.

The feed changes though to a live summit, just outside of the Congo Protectorate border, held by the Justice Elite, and particular, Paragon.  He is a tall male in his late twenties, with a well-toned physique, wearing the standard black suit of the Justice Elite with white and purple highlights.  He is bald, and his eyes glow a strange purple as he speaks, his voce is powerful but belies a strong British accent.

“Good afternoon, it has been brought to our attention, that terrorists linked to Adaba Adid were foiled earlier today in Mudaba Adin by young elites, their objective is not known at this time, but such acts of terror and tyranny will not go unpunished. Justice Elite has worked tirelessly to cripple the Adaba Adid administration,” he gestures with force as his eyes blaze with intensity, “but many of our critics have stated that our efforts are ineffective.  That is not the case, we are simply fighting a different kind of war then could be expected, with the backing of a nation, access to black technology, and the will to use such illegal technology, Adaba Adid has made this current conflict extremely difficult.  But rest assured, the security of the world’s nations is paramount, and we must all take a lesson from those young elites in Mudaba Adin, that the responsibility to combat terror is a responsibility we can all take in our own way.”

Paragon pauses, and looks to the camera, “Comet, Paladin, and the rest of you young elites, thank you, and I am sure the citizens of Mudaba Adin thank you as well.  That is all,” and the feed changes back to the CNN local affiliate.

Jun Min sighs as the van pulls into the garage of the Institute, she shuts it off and gets out, “Well welcome back, sorry about all the excitement, I really wanted to get a new bathing suit too,” she sighs once more, and then looks to the youths, “sorry about all that, but we are home, there is still plenty to do around here.”


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 30, 2003)

John nods to Shao-Lin and heads off to his room.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 30, 2003)

Billy has been quiet. The whole ride back to the Institute, he kept running the battle over and over in his mind. We was sure they had been after Ryan, almost. Three them had made it straight for him. But that could have been just because he appeared to be the largest threat. Billy argued with himself ignoring eveyone else. And still he just couldn't decide. What had been there ultimate goal?

"Uh? What? Oh. Yeah. I better go check on John see how he's doing. Coming James?" Billy heads  off to check on John.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John nods to Shao-Lin and heads off to his room. *




As John walks down the hall he spots a young girl, perhaps 15 or 16, she is reading a book, and is floating above the ground in a lotus styled position, her long red trenchcoat, floating beneath her.  She has red hair, and worn short, and has a black mesh shirt on with jeans, she glances up at John as he passes, but says nothing, at least nothing he can hear, and returns to reading her book.

"Hey, newbie, whats your name," she says with a sly smile, looking up once more.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 30, 2003)

John stops, looking a bit startled, not used to having others speak directly to him telepathicly (especially pretty girls).
"I'm John," he says with a slight smile.  "John Stenson."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John stops, looking a bit startled, not used to having others speak directly to him telepathicly (especially pretty girls).
> "I'm John," he says with a slight smile.  "John Stenson." *




She smirks, "The name is Sarah, you are new here huh, I can tell you got that lost look in your face, where are you from?" she says mentally.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 30, 2003)

John smiles at Sarah, feeling comfortable talking to her (first time he's felt that way since he's been here).
"I'm from North Carolina.  Yeah, new here.  A bit nervous around everyone, too.  My father never had anything nice to say about elites, and when his son turned out to be one, well, you can imagine how he felt."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John smiles at Sarah, feeling comfortable talking to her (first time he's felt that way since he's been here).
> "I'm from North Carolina.  Yeah, new here.  A bit nervous around everyone, too.  My father never had anything nice to say about elites, and when his son turned out to be one, well, you can imagine how he felt." *




"Oh," she sounds solemn, "Me, I am from Toronto, eh..." she adds playfully, "came here last year, it isn't bad, pretty fun, i was scared too, but well I met my boyfriend, and he helped me get adjusted.  If you need help, I can show you around, I know this place pretty well."

She holds a copy of J.R.R. Tolkien's _Two Towers_, under her arm, and her green eyes are vibrant as she smiles, and speaks verbally, "so North Carolina eh, never been there, I heard it was hot."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 30, 2003)

Set Harth said:
			
		

> *"Uh? What? Oh. Yeah. I better go check on John see how he's doing. Coming James?" Billy heads  off to check on John. *




Those that follow Billy, will find John speaking with a cute young red-headed girl, and various students of the Institute mill about relaxing, before classes start on the following Monday, the same day as uniform issue...

Jimmy pushes Ryan out of his way as he gets out of the van, "Make room glow-boy, err I mean Comet," he adds sarcastically, "give me a break, code names are so gay... let me guess you going to start wearing your undies outside your pants now?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Mar 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"Oh," she sounds solemn, "Me, I am from Toronto, eh..." she adds playfully, "came here last year, it isn't bad, pretty fun, i was scared too, but well I met my boyfriend, and he helped me get adjusted.  If you need help, I can show you around, I know this place pretty well."*



John's eyes light up, "Yeah, I'd like to see the place.  Haven't really been out much since I've been here.  Kind of been keeping to myself."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *
> John's eyes light up, "Yeah, I'd like to see the place.  Haven't really been out much since I've been here.  Kind of been keeping to myself." *




Sarah noticing people approaching glances to the newcomers before speaking to John, "Well, me personally I usually hang at the library, or maybe in the preserve, I mean most things are open all the time, thanks to SARAH, err the other SARAH, the computer system that monitors everything here."


----------



## Thain (Mar 31, 2003)

_(Sorry for he lack of posting, bloody ISP... I'll try to play catch-up... Permisson to "steal" an NPC for a spell?)_ 

"That was very brave," said Kiyana, as the group pulled out of the mall, "I had never thought to use my abilities like that, seems very dangerous."

"I guess it could be," conceeded Oliva, quietly, "But I... we, were only doing wha' comes naturally tae us. My abilites are pretty minor: Beta-level agility and Alpha-level senses... That and Five quid'll get me a new sweater."

"But the way you fought..." Kiyana asked, almost teasingly, "I saw you dodge bullets!"

"Oh, nothing quite so impressive..." Oliva laughs, "They were bloody lousy shots! Wasted most of their attention on our new celebrities... Besides, I remember you Ms. Vladimov." Oliva added a mock touch of harshness to her voice, waving a finger in a gesture of 'shame, shame,' "Pan-European Games, in... what was it, 2010?"

"How did you-?"

"I was competting in tha' Archery tourney... Women's swimming an' diving was on off days," Oliva conceeded just before the CNN coverage broke in, "I think I saw y'every sprint... What yae must be capable of now... _sigh_ You've got the cool powers."


----------



## Samnell (Mar 31, 2003)

> "But the way you fought..." Kiyana asked, almost teasingly, "I saw you dodge bullets!"




"I uh... I dodged bullets too." Mark says to no one in particular before promptly shutting up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2003)

Kiyana giggles at Mark, "I don't even think they could see you, as fast as you run, you are probably as fast as Yoshi, he has your kind of speed as well..."

Kiyana then blushes hearing about her exploits at the Games, "My powers... well they are water-based, yes?  I can swim very fast, and I can stay underwater for a long time.  Not as cool as dodging bullets, yes?"


----------



## Samnell (Mar 31, 2003)

"I dunno... swimming's cool." Mark offers.


----------



## Set Harth (Mar 31, 2003)

Billy and company approach John and Sarah from down the hallway. "Up and about already, eh John. Must have shrugged off that headache, Good. Hello Miss. Billy takes a moment to nod at Sarach. before turning back to John. "You missed all the excitement at the mall. We could have used your help. Nasty terrorists, I just can't shake the feeling that we we're the cause of it all." Billy seems to drift off in thought for a moment. "Well, I better change out of this torn up jersy. No need to be teasing all the lady's about."  Billy smiles then winks at Sarah before walking down the hall to his room.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 31, 2003)

Sarah shakes her head, "Hmmph, maybe," she says to Billy, and turns back to John, "Looks like you are already making friends, another new guy, eh?"

Sarah starts walking towards the garage, "Have you met my boyfriend, Jimmy?  He is pretty cool, and he knows alot of the students, here at the Institute."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Mar 31, 2003)

Following Billy, James sees John and the red-head talking and waze at him. After listen to Billy he hangs back and then says to John "*Good to see you up and about, I was worried there for a second. What happened? Man those terrorist trashed the mall big time, you should have seen it!*"


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 31, 2003)

Ryan sighs. As usual, ignored by everyone. Except by the bully. It seems the only anyone noticed him was because he glowed like a freak. And that punk Jimmy was sure getting annoying, Ryan thinks. 

Maybe he could just fly up and blast some sense into him. Still, that could kill him, and he might get in trouble. But why was he the only one Jimmy messed with? 

Ignoring the bully, Ryan walks by Jimmy to return to his room. He couldn't even go to a mall anymore without something unusual happening.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 1, 2003)

John says to Sarah, "Yeah, I've met Jimmy.  He went to the mall with us."
John looks at everyone and smiles, "I guess I'm alright now.  My powers sometimes get away from me.  Sometimes I loose control.  Hopefully they can help me work on that control here at school.
Shao-Lin told me you were fighting at the mall.  Is everyone alright?  What happened?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John says to Sarah, "Yeah, I've met Jimmy.  He went to the mall with us."
> John looks at everyone and smiles, "I guess I'm alright now.  My powers sometimes get away from me.  Sometimes I loose control.  Hopefully they can help me work on that control here at school.
> Shao-Lin told me you were fighting at the mall.  Is everyone alright?  What happened?" *




Jimmy comes down the hall, and Sarah smiles, and the two hug and share a quick kiss, as Jimmy smirks, "Hmmph I see you met the next squad of candya-"

Sarah nudges him, "Be nice Jimmy," as he sighs, but she continues, "Wow, a fight at the mall, whoa were you hurt honey?"

Jimmy grins, "Nah, I was pretty far away from the food court, I just missed all the excitement..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan sighs. As usual, ignored by everyone. Except by the bully. It seems the only anyone noticed him was because he glowed like a freak. And that punk Jimmy was sure getting annoying, Ryan thinks.
> 
> Maybe he could just fly up and blast some sense into him. Still, that could kill him, and he might get in trouble. But why was he the only one Jimmy messed with?
> 
> Ignoring the bully, Ryan walks by Jimmy to return to his room. He couldn't even go to a mall anymore without something unusual happening. *




As Ryan walks into his room, he finds an awaiting message on his plasma screen, it is from his sister Laura, she looks worried, and strangely enough dyed her hair from its normal brown to a more soft blonde, "Uhh hi Ryan, I saw you on the news earlier, and I was just worried about you, I mean, they keep saying you were involved with stopping some terrorists.  Like all my friends are calling, and I was worried, I hope you are alright, and let me know what Mudaba Adin is like, maybe I can come visit?"

She pauses and gulps, "Well, I guess you are not there, but uhh, well, be safe Ryan, and mom says hi..." the message ends.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 1, 2003)

As James sees Ryan walk by he will remember all the other stuff and say "*They where after Ryan I guess, at least that what Shao-Lin said, HEY RYAN*" he yells and waves him over but when he keeps walking James turns back to John and says "*Why do you think they wanted to grab him? That was cool what they all did... *" James continues to change subjects and talk about random things as long as anyone listens to him


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 1, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *As James sees Ryan walk by he will remember all the other stuff and say "They where after Ryan I guess, at least that what Shao-Lin said, HEY RYAN" he yells and waves him over but when he keeps walking James turns back to John and says "Why do you think they wanted to grab him? That was cool what they all did... " James continues to change subjects and talk about random things as long as anyone listens to him  *



John shrugs at James, "Don't know why they would be after Ryan.  Hey, thanks for getting me out of the mall when I spazed out.  I could've been hurt, or hurt some innocent bystandard.  Thanks."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2003)

*Interlude*

_Somewhere in Mudaba Adin…_

The room was still as a single large figure watched live CNN news feed, his scowl deepening as the reporter interviewed two young elites, Paladin and Comet.  His fist clenched at the name of the two, and a moment later, his fist was through the screen shattering it with ease.

The door to the makeshift office opened as a smaller thinner man, in plain clothes cleared his throat before speaking in French, “Capt. Hajim, you have a message waiting for your authorization.”

Capt. Hajim stood slowly, standing at nearly seven feet in height he was a great bear of a man, and that frame was riddled with the finest enhancements science could provide, much of it illegal, but very effective.  Hajim cracked his neck and spoke in kind, “This had better be important, private.”

The two walked out into a large warehouse, where several men were polishing weapons, and prepping vehicles, a makeshift headquarters of sorts.  Capt. Hajim paused in front of a large monitor and nodded to the private to proceed.  The private punched in a security code, and then quickly excused himself as the image solidified bearing the face of Adaba Adid, his stern glare enhanced by his dark ebony skin and bald head.

Capt. Hajim spoke first, “You honor me with your presence, President Adid,” he replied formally.

Adaba leaned back in his chair, “Skip the pleasantries, captain, what went wrong?”

“They were stronger then I had realized, especially for Bravo class elites.  It did not help that they had a Charlie class elite with them, we have identified her as Kim Jun Min, an instructor at the institute.  I have contemplated making a full scale assault against the institute, but the amount of elites at the school, could make such a maneuver, highly unsuccessful,” Capt. Hajim replied speaking beautiful French.

“Idiot, pure foolishness, we will have to wait, keep a low profile, this will push my timetable back,” Adaba pauses thinking, his mind calculating in seconds what would take most men hours, “the device is nearing completion, and my partner has been very explicit in what he wants.  But, we will have to wait for a more opportune moment to grab him.”

“Your will is my bond, shall we continue our recon then?” Capt. Hajim replied.

“Yes, I may have to call in some favors, if you think you have a chance to subdue and capture the elite then do so, but he is not to be harmed overly much, my partner wants him intact and whole.  Though I am sure he won’t mind if we farm some genetic samples for furthered research,” Adaba added, “maintain recon on the subject, and on the other elites around him, from the sounds of it, that little stunt of yours may just make my life a little bit more miserable.”

“I will handle this sir,” Capt. Hajim replied sharply.

“Good, because failure to the CPA is not acceptable, captain, not at all,” Adaba leaned back as the feed descrambled, and then the encrypted line went dead.  Capt. Hajim scowled once more, the young elites had made him and his forces look like fools, but the second time around would be a different story, he would make sure of it.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: Interlude*



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Somewhere in Mudaba Adin…“Good, because failure to the CPA is not acceptable, captain, not at all,”*




OOC:  Wouldn't want to upset those *C*ertified *P*ublic *A*ccountants.  They can be an unruly bunch, they can.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *
> John shrugs at James, "Don't know why they would be after Ryan.  Hey, thanks for getting me out of the mall when I spazed out.  I could've been hurt, or hurt some innocent bystandard.  Thanks." *




Jimmy smirks, "Whatever, come on babe, lets go see what the rest of the gang is up to," he starts walking with Sarah on his arm.

Sarah glances over her shoulder at John, "Hey talk to you later, alright John, I will show you around later alright, just stop by my room," she waves.

Jimmy laughs, "Whatever..."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 1, 2003)

John calls back to Sarah, "Ok.  Will do."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 1, 2003)

The Gym floor was littered with a variety of saw horses, spingboards, at least 3 heavy punching bags, and a variety of gymnastic gear seemingly set out at random.

Ah good,  the slender girl thought to herself as she walked in and took in the sight in front of her.  Something that I CAN understand after 3 days of dealing with travel papers, customs and all sorts of what was it that tall man called it ... Balderdash..  

The slim girl moves forward, her every motion graceful and smooth as she moves, going from a standing jump into a tumble as she lands on the first saw horse and moves straight though the obstacles in a flurry of motion, moving more like a shadow than a person in her black pants and shirt. Slamming into one punching bag with both feet she kicks off of it and clears a good 10 feet to the next one with a gleeful smile on her face.


(Close up as she comes to a landing on top of the next bag, holding on the chain calmly. Her face is oval with golden skin that seems to be natural, her hazel eyes with a sight oriental slant to them, her blonde hair hanging loose on her shoulder.)

The girl leaps straight up into the gym rafters and lands calmly on it. "I must admit that was quite fun... wonder what the students will think of me?"


----------



## Thain (Apr 1, 2003)

*Hey look, a sub-plot!*

*"Um, Kiyana..."* Oliva said, grabbing the girls arm, and ducking into a side hallway as the rest of the group continued on, *"I was wonderin' if..."* _You have a boyfreind,_ she thought and continued on *"Perhaps I could ask yae..."* _If you find me attractive_ "That is tae say, I'm new to the school and..."

*"Yes, Oliva?"* asked Kiyana, curious... tilting her head to the side, and causing her hair to bounce slightly. Oliva swallowed hard, and continued...

*"Sorry, um... stressed out... Tha' fight,... um..."* Oliva stammered an excuse, as she fell into her cowardice, *"Perhaps yae could show me where tae tha gymnasium... I seem to have forgotten where it was."*

_I also seem,_ she added mentally, _Just how brave yae though I was an' hour ago._


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 1, 2003)

Kiyana shook her head confused for a moment, then smiled, "Its this way," leading Olivia down the halls, she talks about how big the gymnasium and the pool is, and the various facilities, she pauses outside the entrance of the gymnasium, and the two can hear someone inside already beating away on a punching bag.

Inside the two young ladies spot another girl, she looks to be another student, _This is Kain's character..._, Kiyana smiles, "Another new student, wow there is going to be many new students this year!"

"Hi I am Kiyana, and this is Olivia, what is your name," there is a heavy Russian accent in her tone, she smiles as she walks over.


----------



## Thain (Apr 1, 2003)

*"An' if yae don't mind my asking,"* Oliva greeted the new girl with a smile, her English accent not quite as heavy as Kiyana's russsian, *"How did yae get up intae the rafters?"*


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Apr 1, 2003)

James watches the pretty redhead walk off with Jimmy, thinking _what a jerk_ and then looks back at John "*Man I am still hungry, never got to finish my gazelle burger. I'm hitting the cafeteria to see what they have. Boy that redhead is pretty, what's her name? You know that Jun Min is so cool, and she's like a really powerful mind powers too, she like took out all those armored goons... I wondering if she reads minds to...*" he trails off, wondering if she can read his mind... Then James face turns really red... _Oh man I hope she can't!!!_ he thinks


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Apr 1, 2003)

John looks at James, "Her name is Sarah.  I can't believe someone that nice is with that jerk Jimmy Li.  Whatever.  Lets get something to eat."
John starts off towards the cafeteria.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 1, 2003)

Thain said:
			
		

> *"An' if yae don't mind my asking," Oliva greeted the new girl with a smile, her English accent not quite as heavy as Kiyana's russsian, "How did yae get up intae the rafters?" *




"My name .. well the one I chose is Cassandra." she says as she drops from the rafters and alights softly on a mat. "I don't know much beyond that last 2 weeks.. it's been kind of a blur actually, but I am assured that I will be attending the school to be fully tested and taught the use of my abilitys..." holds out a hand. "My given name is Cassandra Prophet.. I got by the handle of Oracle." "Nice to meet you both."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 1, 2003)

Ryan sighs again. His sister was being nice to him. Something must be wrong, he thinks. They all know I'm a freak. Still, he should at least let his family know that he was okay. 

Hmmm, what time zone will they be in? Oh well, I can always leave a message. Ryan activates the phone and calls his parents from his room, hoping long distance is free.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan sighs again. His sister was being nice to him. Something must be wrong, he thinks. They all know I'm a freak. Still, he should at least let his family know that he was okay.
> 
> Hmmm, what time zone will they be in? Oh well, I can always leave a message. Ryan activates the phone and calls his parents from his room, hoping long distance is free. *




After a few rings his sister answers it, and looks shocked for a moment, "Oh wow, i didn't think you would call back," she smiles weakly, "I was worried about you, I mean, well I saw the news and all, and it looked scary, and well mom was worried too, well you know."

Lauara paused for a moment, "I mean, how are you?"


----------



## Samnell (Apr 2, 2003)

*Just Freaking Out*

_Guns. Guys with armor in guns. Shooting at him. Uniforms. I didn't sign up for this._ Mark gets into his room and shuts the door behind himself, leaning his back against it and closing his eyes as the adrenaline wears off. _This sucks. This really sucks. Came here to get away from getting shot at._ Now that he was alone, it all hit him at once.

Reflexively, Mark shoved his hand into his pocket and felt for something that hadn't been there in months. For a minute he wondered where he lost it. His left hand shook and he grabbed the doorknob with it. The metal rattled and he forced himself to let go of it before he hurt it, or his hand.

"Oh sh-" Mark's stomach lurched and he staggered into the bathroom just in time. Afterwards he collapsed into the corner and shivered. And he thought he'd gotten past this.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

*The Cafeteria*

The large cafeteria is comfortable, and has a buffet style set-up, with various monitors all about the room, displaying news, local sitcoms, international sports, and music videos, the staff is friendly, though during off-hours it is manned by a skeleton crew, but the keep food warm, and it is good stuff.  A variety of flavors from around he world from sashimi, to hamburgers, to lasagna, to sweet and sour pork, and beyond.  There are a few students present eating and enjoying the food, some glance up as you enter but they keep to themselves, James and John both see more CNN coverage of the incident earlier in the day, and then some off news of an incident in Hong Kong where a local triad clashed with Justice Elite: Beta, several were injured, and a night club was shut down due to extensive damage.

On another monitor another news cast speaks about the work being put into Moon Base: Alpha, the first community on the Moon, and the work on the Space Orbital as well.  Another monitor has a soccer match between England and France in an exposition game held in Seoul, and still another monitor is playing classic videos from the First Decade of the new Millenium.


----------



## Thain (Apr 2, 2003)

*"Cassandra Prophet, the Oracle..."* Oliva repeated, extending a hand... her mind flashingback to years of public school education in the Classics. *"Oliva Cromwell, although thae patent on my name, Arcarius is still pendin'.*

*"Ne'er heard of an Elite w'amnesia..."* she said, peeling off her shirt to reveal a black sportsbra and well-muscled physique. Oliva was more limber than muscled, but not nearly as slim and slender as Kiyanna or Cassandra- by no means was she a brute, but all those years with ash-and-yew longbows had given her impressive upper body strength for a teenaged girl; she tossed her shirt into the bleachers, *"Kiyanna, m'love, yae told me this place had an Olympic class pool an' a huge gym... Yae never mentioned that it was this grand!"*

With a wink, and a smile, Oliva spinted for one of the nearer springboards... launching herself onto the uneven bars, where she did a few quick tumbles and then released, landing with the smallest of hops on the other side... laughing all the while.

*"Okay, so I'm ne bloody gymnastic prodigy..."* she lauhed, *"I give m'self an 8.3... What d'yae say Kiyanna? Ms. Prophet?"*

_(Actually, with a +15 Acrobatics mod, Oliva is probably a gold-medal contender... if they let Elites compete. And yes, she is tring to show-off in front of Kiyanna _and_ play Alpha-female with Cassandra. She's competitive... as you may have noticed.)_


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

Kiyana blinks, "Wow, Oliva, that was great, you look like one of them Olympic contenders... very nice, i give it a 10, that is a good score, yes?"

_Oliva got a total of 35 on the check, rolled a natural 20, pretty good in my book... probably would have taken the gold, and no elites are not allowed to compete with baselines._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 2, 2003)

Oracle takes in the display and nods appreciatively * Quite well done, perhaps better than I can do * Follows her moves, not bothering for a runnign jump onto the spring board, and in mid spin on the uneven bars, goes from the horizontal bars and uses one of the support bars to snap off in one direction, kicking off hard on a punching bag, using it to leap up and over Olivia to do a Cartwheel on the pommel horse. As she comes upright she leaps high into the rafters, springing off the beams and flip down into a unsteady landing.

In the background the sound of the broken chains and the heavy punching bag landing against the wall. * Well, it would seem that you are a better acrobat than I, and have better control than I * Glances over at the broken chains.


----------



## Thain (Apr 2, 2003)

*"Does anyone else,"* Oliva asked in a wry tone, *"Here the Dueling Banjo's in thae background?"*

Oliva laughed, and proceeded to dash towards Kiyanna in a series of backhandsprings, one-handed cartwheels and even a quick series of cartwheels where only her legs touched the ground and not her hands. She actuall went kind of slow, a good deal of her attnetion devouted to tring to hum the opening portion of Dueling Banjos...

*"Dan-da-da, da-da, da-da-dee..."* flip, flip, summersault, kick-flip, *"Da-da-dan, da-da, da-Da-Dum!"* she landed next to Kiyanna, with a florish she bowed to Cassandra, and whispered to Kiyana:

*"How `bout after our little fun, yae take a girl tae the pool, and show off wha' yae can do?"*

Should we continue to "roll" or just 'roleplay' our showing off?
Cassandra and Oliva only differ by a single point in Acrobatics. I've got more natural Dex, she has more Super-Dex... The real _"pissing contest"_ would come at the firing range.

By the by, can anyone explain why Super-Dex/Str doesn't increase your attack?


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

The bag goes sailing, and then a loud *OOF!* sound and then the sound of someone hitting the floor with a loud *SMACK!* is heard...

"What the hell just hit me... oh, I see, someone decided to get all fancy and break the gym equipment.. doesen't anyone read the rules around here... no breaking the equipment..." the voice sounds more annoyed then hurt, as a slim African male stands, his eyes glance over the room and he sighs spotting the three girls.

"I should have known, must be new students," he sighs, "I am Dr. Simmons, young ladies, and which one of you decided to be a little more then friendly with the equipment?"

Kiyana glances to Oliva then to Cassandra nervously, but says nothing.  Doctor Simmons sighs, "One of you needs to fess up," he says with a stern paternal look.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

_Roleplaying is fine, for me Thain and Kain, Issue #2 starts tommorow..._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 2, 2003)

Oracle watches the moves and looks on with appreciation. * A Fairly good gynastic excercise.." * smiles shyly. * "I must confess that I stil am a bit confused by all this.. waking up 4 weeks ago and discovering all these.. abilities have made for an interesting month, doubly so since it's the only 4 weeks of life I can recall * Returns her bow. * "Since you seem eager to be alone with your friend.. I will take my leave.. good evening and I hope that we can compete again sometime. " * 


She turns at the entrance of the Doctor.* "Oh I'm sorry Doctor.. my momentum shouldn't have been enough to break the chain. I am sorry that you go hurt. It was totally my fault. * Looks a bit embarrased.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 2, 2003)

Dr. Simmons shakes his head dissaprovingly, "I don't think so young ladies, destruction of school property is fairly serious, though we do make allowances for your special needs, there is still a responsibility to use your powers with restraint.  not just willy nilly," he adjusts his spectacles.

He folds his arms, "You ladies will have to come back at a later time, and you Miss Prophet, I will be watching you," he says sternly, and then turns his glare on Kiyana and Oliva, "that means you too, especially you Miss Vladimov, you know better.  I would hope you would educate these newer students in proper protocol..."

He watches the three of you go, tapping his foot expectantly...


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Apr 2, 2003)

"Again Doctor, I must protest, it was all my fault." Oracle says with a honest face. "I simply kicked off a bit early rather than actually landing on the bag then kicking off. Oliva had nothing to do with it."


----------



## Hammerhead (Apr 3, 2003)

Ryan finishes his conversation with his sister Laura. 

"Well, I'm fine. 
No, I wasn't hurt at the incident at the mall.


This place? It's called the Institute. 

Well, I really don't know. Classes haven't started. It's a school, you know. 

Okay. Love you too. Tell Mom and Dad I love them too. Okay. Thanks. Goodbye"

His conversation completed, Ryan will flop down in his bed and prepare himself for Monday's classes.


----------

